# What is the species you hate the most?



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

We all have the species we don't like, mine would be foxes, most of them are whores.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

hard question but i said dragons cause i cant realy see them as atractive, but they could still be nice people


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

Ostriches


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Wolves that aren't me


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wolves that aren't me


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


>


Or Valiant


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Or Valiant


 
*hugs*


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> *hugs*


:3


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3


I don't like some wolfs, but you and him are cool ones. :3


----------



## Don (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I don't like some wolfs, but you and him are cool ones. :3



Am I cool? :V

My vote for most hated goes toward the slutty variety of foxes. Though I've always found mice...odd.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Am I cool? :V
> 
> My vote for most hated goes toward the slutty variety of foxes. Though I've always found mice...odd.


Yeah, wolfs here are cool. Just not other places.

I would think Fox would get the most votes, not mice.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Am I cool? :V
> 
> My vote for most hated goes toward the slutty variety of foxes. Though I've always found mice...odd.


 
You're pretty cool imo.


----------



## Attaman (May 15, 2010)

Mice.  Thinking they're so smart, making Earth to learn the meaning of life...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 15, 2010)

Awe man, somebody hates me...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wolves that aren't me


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


>


But you're a Cheshire Cat too


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 15, 2010)

Not this shit again....


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Yay for slutty foxes! And..uh...me too. Yay for me!



ValiantWolf said:


>



My plan is working. I hath scarred Willow.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

Foxes...
I used to like them but then that "Which species is more retarded?" thread was made...

=/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

I hate all of you...


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate all of you...


Oh murr~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Oh murr~



*glare*


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate all of you...


 
Aww we love you too buddy:lol:.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Birds. >_>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Aww we love you too buddy:lol:.



*shoots blood in your eyes*


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Birds. >_>


Some featherbutts look nice. :U


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate all of you...


My spirit has been broken.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> My spirit has been broken.



-sigh- You're okay... I guess


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> My plan is working. I hath scarred Willow.



to my knolage its not that hard


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> My plan is working. I hath scarred Willow.


Wha?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *shoots blood in your eyes*


 




lol you missed.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *shoots blood in your eyes*



thats what that is, thos guys are cool. i should have known earliar, cause i seen a documentry on them


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> We all have the species we don't like, mine would be foxes, most of them are whores.



I aint no whore, but you have a right to say that, I guess...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> -sigh- You're okay... I guess


/wrist.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2010)

I hate Sonic recolors, if that counts.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Meh I take pride in being half fox half cat, and im not a whore >.> ive just worked with alot of wildlife and the baby foxes were the coolest species ive helped


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 15, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Meh I take pride in being half fox half cat, and im not a whore >.> ive just worked with alot of wildlife and the baby foxes were the coolest species ive helped


I don't help anything, I think things should die. :\


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 15, 2010)

Retarded wolves, keyword being retarded.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

T.T care and help our local wildlife they need the extra help here and there. and even though not all can be saved show some compassion.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Retarded wolves, keyword being retarded.


..the super rap wolf?


----------



## Luca (May 15, 2010)

Foxes. There's just... So. Many. Of. Them.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 15, 2010)

Farm animals in general.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Secretly Foxes are taking over the furry world our only enemy is the scalies so far. Fear the Fox


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 16, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Farm animals in general.


 why? farm animals are sooo good.....and tasty..>on topic  i just loath the most awful species around...... politicians.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Sorry Heckler, but most foxes are annoying as fuck.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Some featherbutts look nice. :U



Not ostriches


I hate birds and I think anthro birds are shit

Though, there are still some badass ones.


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Pigs. *shudder* They creep the hell out of me.


----------



## KAiZA (May 16, 2010)

I for one like the fact that foxes are whores. :3
I don't really dislike any anthro species, except pigs but they're just creepy so it kind of goes without saying.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

birds aren't a species, and I bet someone said that already, but i'd like to say it again.

Then again, a poll that includes "raeg" can hardly be expected to be correct...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Secretly Foxes are taking over the furry world *our only enemy is the scalies so far*. Fear the Fox


>_> 
<_<


----------



## Hellerskull (May 16, 2010)

I'd said Horses because they are retarded man-whores who thinks they can fit their massive cock in someone's ass without ripping their intestines apart.... and plus they stink!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO.

God damnit.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

T.T i meant dragons but then again...alot of pals ive made so far are dragons. Maybe i jumped the gun, i accept all the blame and therefore slap myself for my stupid actions


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> God damnit.


Sorry Haxx but foxes are known for being sluts.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (May 16, 2010)

I aint got no love for them birds,


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry Haxx but foxes are known for being sluts.



Hey there, wanna yiff?


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

You spelled wolves wrong. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

If you're talking about species in the furry fandom my least liked species would have to be dragons. I think they're hawt, but most of them are so retarded and batshit insane. I mean just look at that one Cynder fantard I forgot the name of.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Ostriches. >_>


YOU'VE BEEN EXPOSED FUCKER


----------



## Dragonbones (May 16, 2010)

I hate foxes,little sluts,can't they do anything else?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Fucking cats.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Who can hate on the pussies Cats? Fuck cat-women are what made me like the fandom.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

See that is why I'm just a mutt.


----------



## Seas (May 16, 2010)

Won't vote because I don't feel hatred for any species by default.
But I dislike godmodders/retarded-anime-power characters, which are usually represented by dragon, wolf, and neko characters.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

seastalker cute avitar.  It's very original.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> See that is why I'm just a mutt.



I hate mongrels :V.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate mongrels :V.



good for you


----------



## Unsilenced (May 16, 2010)

Yay for skunks not even being an option! 

We're just too awesome to hate!


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

no one ever says anything about skunks because they don't want to deal with the consequences


----------



## Unsilenced (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> no one ever says anything about skunks because they don't want to deal with the consequences



Are you implying that we use intimidation to get what we want? 

That accusation is so scandalous that it might just trigger my self defense reflexes if you don't take it back. =p


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Actually it was the self defense that I was referring to sir.... please don't spray me.... *cries*


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you're talking about species in the furry fandom my least liked species would have to be dragons. I think they're hawt, but most of them are so retarded and batshit insane. I mean just look at that one Cynder fantard I forgot the name of.



You either mean me or sethisto....

-.-


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

Chinchillas, because they never shut up and roll around in dust all the time. Seriously, what a bunch of dirtball freaks.

>Implying I really am the animal I pretend to be on the internet


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 16, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Not ostriches
> 
> 
> I hate birds and I think anthro birds are shit
> ...


How could you haet birds though???

I agree though, anthro ones are shit. 

And you better be referring to me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 16, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> How could you haet birds though???
> 
> I agree though, anthro ones are shit.


/agree


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> You either mean me or sethisto....
> 
> -.-


Yeah, Sethisto was the one. You're perfectly fine because you're not as obsessive about her.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> How could you haet birds though???
> 
> I agree though, anthro ones are shit.
> 
> And you better be referring to me.



I was only reffering to you.
Though, ostriches are really badass. They can't fly, have a freaked out face, but they are all like 'fuck you' when you try to deal with them.
Birds I do like? Hawks, crows and PIGEONS. I truly love pigeons and I think that some are badass. Not the white peace pigeon - the black gangsta pigeon with the submachine.

Other birds such as ducks, eagles and weakling pigeons are not accepted.

Things like phoenixes don't count as species.

I bow


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 16, 2010)

Humans :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Humans :3


Oh shit, I forgot about them...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Oh shit, I forgot about them...


 You see hating humans would make you a misanthrope.
And we all know furries are never misanthropes :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Humans :3



I FEAR NOT.

You speciesist

Cursing your own culture

what are you, a furry


----------



## VoidBat (May 16, 2010)

My hate is equally distributed and includes all species.

Except bats, who receive diplomatic hate-immunity. :V


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I was only reffering to you.
> Though, ostriches are really badass. They can't fly, have a freaked out face, but they are all like 'fuck you' when you try to deal with them.
> Birds I do like? Hawks, crows and PIGEONS. I truly love pigeons and I think that some are badass. Not the white peace pigeon - the black gangsta pigeon with the submachine.
> 
> ...


I'm, like, one of three avians on this forum. One of them had to be cool. 

Ostriches are pretty badass, if I changed my species it would be to an ostrich.

Crows are cool, but ravens are way better. Eagles are alright, I guess.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

Dragons, only because I'm not really into scalies.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

Damn! I forgot about Humans too!


----------



## Vatz (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ostriches


 
Pugstriches.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 16, 2010)

foxes are the most voted ._.


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Humans :3


  Funny, for hating humans you seem to love a lot of human things.  Computers, your mate, porn...


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

It was a tie between horses, dragons, and birds. I just said dragons because I don't like nerds.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Otters.

They're too adorable and sleek and ottery and mrr and

Excuse me, I need to be alone right now.


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It was a tie between horses, dragons, and birds. I just said dragons because I don't like nerds.


I hope all the people voting birds have me in mind.

:3


----------



## Carenath (May 16, 2010)

Foxes, enough said.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Foxes, enough said.



Curses!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

I think this poll is highly inaccurate, biased, and full of fox fursection.

I vote for a recount.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I think this poll is highly inaccurate, biased, and full of fox fursection.
> 
> I vote for a recount.


 couldn't get the ballot box open to stuff it huh.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

Foxes are winning. All hope is lost.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

What about primates? Anthro primates is pretty fucking pointless because it really makes them nothing more but hairy humans.


----------



## Vriska (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are winning. All hope is lost.


No, actually. i think this is accurate.



Kellie Gator said:


> What about primates? Anthro primates is  pretty fucking pointless because it really makes them nothing more but  hairy humans.



I just put down common ones.


----------



## Tally (May 16, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> We all have the species we don't like, mine would be foxes, most of them are whores.



Before you decide to hate us foxes so much, let's fuck!

Whoops, didn't see the thing about whores, that's totaly not true... >.>
(Unless some wants it to be!)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> couldn't get the ballot box open to stuff it huh.



You know my style?


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Otters are fucking ADORABLE.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know my style?


 i figured it was either that. or dig up some more voters. then Harley would show up.


----------



## Vriska (May 16, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Otters are fucking ADORABLE.


That is why I didn't put them on there.

They are adorable.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> i figured it was either that. or dig up some more voters. then Harley would show up.



...yeah, I'm not much into yiffy yaffing the dead. So I'll get it on with the vote ballots. See if anyone wants to count them now!

Muahahah!


----------



## Rachrix (May 16, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> That is why I didn't put them on there.
> 
> They are adorable.



my favorite animal :3



HAXX said:


> ...yeah, I'm not much into yiffy yaffing the dead. So I'll get it on with the vote ballots. See if anyone wants to count them now!
> 
> Muahahah!



and im sure someone will, unfortunately


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Before you decide to hate us foxes so much, let's fuck!
> 
> Whoops, didn't see the thing about whores, that's totaly not true... >.>
> (Unless some wants it to be!)



You. Me. My place.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Otters are fucking ADORABLE.





Rainwulf said:


> That is why I didn't put them on there.
> 
> They are adorable.





Rachrix said:


> my favorite animal :3



I declare that otters win everything forever.

/Thread.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...yeah, I'm not much into yiffy yaffing the dead. So I'll get it on with the vote ballots. See if anyone wants to count them now!
> 
> Muahahah!


 why do i have a mental image of a fox in armour. rolling both hands together when cackling like that.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate all of you...



Aww I hate you too! =3


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Hand Banana isn't on the list. Why?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

The poll results are wrong and you can all go to hell. >=[


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The poll results are wrong and you can all go to hell. >=[


Come on, if this doesn't show you that foxes suck, nothing will.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 16, 2010)

i couldn't really decide which to vote for since none of them suck IMO (not even foxes).  although, i would've voted for humans if the choice was on the poll.  some humans suck.


----------



## littleblue-fox (May 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Hand Banana isn't on the list. Why?



I demand to know too XD

Not on the list but i really can't stand sparkledawgs


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> i couldn't really decide which to vote for since none of them suck IMO (not even foxes).  although, i would've voted for humans if the choice was on the poll.  some humans suck.


Woo, double standards :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come on, if this doesn't show you that foxes suck, nothing will.


But they _don't_ suck.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But they _don't_ suck.



Yes they do....

Better than any other animal, I heard.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yes they do....
> 
> Better than any other animal, I heard.



That might be the only 'suck' context that is true. Every other furry is a bad lover.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What about primates? Anthro primates is pretty fucking pointless because it really makes them nothing more but hairy humans.


 
In other words, this:


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

I for one side with the foxes, theyre just like the fandom a bunch of wierdos are making us look bad.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The poll results are wrong and you can all go to hell. >=[


JESUS FUCKING CHRIST HK WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR AVATAR D:


----------



## TreacleFox (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, Sethisto was the one. You're perfectly fine because you're not as obsessive about her.



lol "not as". ^^
My Cynder folder only has 135 files. :|


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> lol "not as". ^^
> My Cynder folder only has 135 files. :|


What do you mean "only"? I haven't followed this recent Cynder craze but as far as pr0n goes there can't be more than a few hundred or maybe a thousand pics out there, right?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What do you mean "only"? I haven't followed this recent Cynder craze but as far as pr0n goes there can't be more than a few hundred or maybe a thousand pics out there, right?



Theres alot more then what I have but I only get the best pics. =/


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Damn, no love for the foxes...


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

Discrimination on a furry level? OP, go die.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Damn, no love for the foxes...



It's ok dude. I love you.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's ok dude. I love you.



Me too, foxes are great.

In bed.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's ok dude. I love you.


....on second thought, I'm okay with being hated...


----------



## Tally (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> ....on second thought, I'm okay with being hated...



I love being fuc- erm I mean loved.
Whats the difference? I'm a fox!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> ....on second thought, I'm okay with being hated...



hahaha. what the fuck man.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Okay, how exactly did most foxes become gay? What attracts homosexuals to foxes?


----------



## Tally (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Okay, how exactly did most foxes become gay? What attracts homosexuals to foxes?



Me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> Me.


 yup.



Tails The Fox said:


> Okay, how exactly did most foxes become gay? What attracts homosexuals to foxes?


I'm not gay dude. I'm cute.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm not gay dude. I'm cute.



I'm cute too. Most foxes are cute. Some are kinda ugly, but that's rare.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I'm cute too. Most foxes are cute. Some are kinda ugly, but that's rare.



I hate the kids that have skinny fursonas but are actually really fat. My fursonas buff cos I am. Personally, I wish I was a bit skinnier, but I can't help it cos I'm in athletics.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Theres alot more then what I have but I only get the best pics. =/


Haha, "best".



Tails The Fox said:


> Damn, no love for the foxes...


I can't shake it off my head, but where does your avatar come from?



Beta_7x said:


> Discrimination on a furry level? OP, go die.


You're so cute.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I hate the kids that have skinny fursonas but are actually really fat. My fursonas buff cos I am. Personally, I wish I was a bit skinnier, but I can't help it cos I'm in athletics.


If I got any skinnier, I'd disappear.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

I HATE HORSES


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I HATE HORSES



I hate all equines...ugly and awkward as heck :V

Btw, HI ZRCALO!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate all equines...ugly and awkward as heck :V
> 
> Btw, HI ZRCALO!



HAI SKNOTTY


----------



## Rachrix (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HAI SKNOTTY



i c what you did there. and what is with that avatar i have seen you scotty jashwa and H&K with the same one just mixed up?


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

Anyone who assumes every fox is a whore. 

XP


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Anyone who assumes every fox is a whore.
> 
> XP


But _we are!_

By the way, I'm free tonight. You doin' anything, hun?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ostriches


 That'd be an emu.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That'd be an emu.



Emu's ARE evil, especially this one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Anyone who assumes every fox is a whore.
> 
> XP



It has been proven that foxes can't be whores because they can't go to south Tel - Aviv on foot.

:V

where my bitches at


You could say that every MALE fox is a whore. That.. yes..


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It has been proven that foxes can't be whores because they can't go to south Tel - Aviv on foot.
> 
> :V
> 
> ...



I dunno what to think about it. XD The only male fox I've found that isn't a whore is my boyfriend. Then again, I haven't met many male foxes except for the trolls around here, and you can never tell with them. xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I dunno what to think about it. XD The only male fox I've found that isn't a whore is my boyfriend. Then again, I haven't met many male foxes except for the trolls around here, and you can never tell with them. xD



You have a fox as a boyfriend.. yes, is that how you make realistic tails?

Take a male fox, put it with a female fox and right away you can tell it's furries.
There are no trolls on FAF. There are only cool people. And newfags but they become cool people after exploding on cars.

Are you talking about Heckler & Koch?
I can't another fox that isn't a whore.

SirRob...? Well...

Prove that foxes around whores
Give me fifty


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

elephants suck too.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> elephants suck too.



especially since they lost the presidential election,


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You have a fox as a boyfriend.. yes, is that how you make realistic tails?
> 
> Take a male fox, put it with a female fox and right away you can tell it's furries.
> There are no trolls on FAF. There are only cool people. And newfags but they become cool people after exploding on cars.
> ...



I don't know or remember many names. And I never said trolls weren't cool XD

They sure as hell give this place personality. XP

Two furries would probably guarantee a furry baby. I wonder if over time we'd evolve with tails. Bwhahahahah.


----------



## Dreaming (May 17, 2010)

D:


Mice..


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2010)

HORSES. they're always so...gross.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 17, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> especially since they lost the presidential election,


That was because of two reasons, the first being McCain and the second being Palin.  Pseudoconservative plus person that is easily parodied by Tina Fey...  bad combination.


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Two furries would probably guarantee a furry baby. I wonder if over time we'd evolve with tails. Bwhahahahah.



Evolution does not work that way!


----------



## Kipikipo (May 17, 2010)

Other: Sergals. XP They're so ugly, and most of the pics I've seen have horrible anatomy. I really can't see any appeal in them or understand why the bloody hell they're so popular.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Evolution does not work that way!



but if someone had a tail, a furry might be attracted to that...


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

another 4 votes for dragons or foxes and my hate count will equal the purpose of life


----------



## KittyxSiren (May 18, 2010)

Can i pick all? I hate everyone equally... No discrimination here =^^=


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Foxes are still the best.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Kipikipo said:


> Other: Sergals. XP They're so ugly, and most of the pics I've seen have horrible anatomy. I really can't see any appeal in them or understand why the bloody hell they're so popular.



Three words:

Prehensile clitoral hood.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best.



Indeed, the polls only reflect jealousy, that is all


----------



## TreacleFox (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Indeed, the polls only reflect jealousy, that is all



Why would we be jealous?


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Why would we be jealous?


Because foxes are awesome.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

i dont know, its just what the almighty poll shows. I can tell with my mystic powers.  

Oh wait   0_0  I'm a Dragon tooo, see they are jealous of us too, sweet!  
(Why am I up past midnight posting nonsense, D: why???)

cause I'm a ninja thats why


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

ohey guys! Foxes are still the best!


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Well, it seems beavers are still under the radar. 

And yeah, foxes r sluts n hoes


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 18, 2010)

horses, i dont really hate them, but i kinda have a fear of horses.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ohey guys! Foxes are still the best!


i r nawt teh jelluz.

Off Topic:.... Someone should really animate your forum av.

Back on topic: I r nawt jealus of foxes. :U


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Lunar Starbreaker said:


> horses, i dont really hate them, but i kinda have a fear of horses.



NSFW My horse is amazin'.



Rainwulf said:


> i r nawt teh jelluz.
> 
> Off Topic:.... Someone should really animate your forum av.
> 
> Back on topic: I r nawt jealus of foxes. :U



Wait, what? D:

You do to sound jealous!


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

I godda say foxes...unless they're fennec foxies :>
I just..can't hate those cute ears...Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

But yeah, too many. Too slutty.

I miss the days when foxes were known for their intelligence and wit. :<


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> NSFW My horse is amazin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you sound jealuz.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Meegz0 said:


> I godda say foxes...unless they're fennec foxies :>
> I just..can't hate those cute ears...Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> But yeah, too many. Too slutty.
> ...


 

You're thinking of coyotes! :3

coyotes > all as far as canids are concerned.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Foxes. They're sluts. 

Especially H&K.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Foxes. They're sluts.
> 
> Especially H&K.



Your argument is poor and unrealistic.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your argument is poor and unrealistic.


Your user title is "Has a boner for you" and you're a fox. 

I'm not seeing any contradictions.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Foxes. They're sluts.
> 
> Especially H&K.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Your user title is "Has a boner for you" and you're a fox.
> 
> I'm not seeing any contradictions.



What do you know, it is 3 in the morning for me! I need to go!


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can't argue with that.


Btw, your avatar is asking for it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Btw, your avatar is asking for it.



Yours is hot, so it is definitely not the most hated species.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Foxes. They're sluts.
> 
> Especially H&K.


H&K is denying it.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> H&K is denying it.


Really? 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Can't argue with that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> H&K is denying it.



He succumb to the slut he was...now he is workin' the corners and bringing in good money.

It's too bad the other canines aren't as good as him, that is why I hate them all the most.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Really?


Now he admits the truth.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Now he admits the truth.



Well, he did spend a night with Jashwa..


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Now he admits the truth.


I thought he was denying it?


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Now he admits the truth.


Yup. Me and Jashwa also have a secret gay relations-

Oh wait, you're not supposed to know.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. Me and Jashwa also have a secret gay relations-
> 
> Oh wait, you're not supposed to know.


No homo. 

I like tits. 

Totally. 

But on topic: I do hate foxes the most, but not really because they're sluts. There are just so many of them and they're so unoriginal and defensive.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. Me and Jashwa also have a secret gay relations-
> 
> Oh wait, you're not supposed to know.


I already knew that, silly fox.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No homo.
> 
> I like tits.
> 
> ...


It sucks for people who actually _do_ like foxes though. Because furries ruined them by making them popular sluts.

I used to like them before it was cool...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I already knew that, silly fox.


I think i hate you species the most now. So unoriginal.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It sucks for people who actually _do_ like foxes though. Because furries ruined them by making them popular sluts.
> 
> I used to like them before it was cool...


This fandom ruined Foxes and Wolves for me.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I think i hate you species the most now. So unoriginal.


I am a shitty paint edit.
I am so oringinal, amirite?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> This fandom ruined Foxes and Wolves for  me.





Screw the fandom. I won't let it ruin foxes for me.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Screw the fandom. I won't let it ruin foxes for me.


Too late.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Too late.


One your in this fandom, foxes get instantly ruined.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Wait. I change my vote to anything hybrid. Taking two animals and forcing them together does not make you "OMG SO ORIGINAL ^_______________^", it just makes you look stupid.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

I also wish this had a "hybrid" option. I hate hybrid fursona so much.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also wish this had a "hybrid" option. I hate hybrid fursona so much.


Catwolfs do exist though.

They are called My evil growling cat.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Birds...I never really understood birds and being furrys thing...


----------



## BroadSmak (May 18, 2010)

I like how the "fox" option is at the top.
I've got mixed feelings about foxes, I hate how like half of the fandom are foxes, but I love the foxes..


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 18, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I like how the "fox" option is at the top.
> I've got mixed feelings about foxes, I hate how like half of the fandom are foxes, but I love the foxes..



I agree...alot of furrys are foxes... However most of them just don't act foxy in my opinion..they just choose the fox because it gives them the option to be anything which includes being a whore or anything else


----------



## nurematsu (May 18, 2010)

I gotta say dragons. I see them everywhere and a lot of them have a god complex and are arrogant because of it.

Nerdy mice ftw~


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2010)

It's too bad I can't choose more than one. I chose foxes for being such whores, but I'd also pick dragons for being arrogant pricks, and horses just for having those nasty giant penises I stumble upon in art.


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Don't hate. Love!
Now let's all go to the fields and make daisy chains!
Tralalalala~<3


Horses. >:


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2010)

There are way too many foxes in the fandom, and most choose fox because they're gay/bi whores IRL so they want to chose a whore species to represent them.



The Drunken Ace said:


> You see hating humans would make you a misanthrope.
> And we all know furries are never misanthropes :V



You called?



JamesB said:


> Three words:
> 
> Prehensile clitoral hood.


I wonder how that works for male Sergals, or are Sergals female-only? Do the males have prehensile penises too?


And what the hell is up with all those identical avatars around here?


----------



## Rachrix (May 18, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> And what the hell is up with all those identical avatars around here?



i have no idea i have alredy asked, but no response

and i think foxes are pritty cool they just got a bad rep. my vote started as an i dont know to more dragons, they are cool and all just i see them as. "i'm better then you cause im a mythical creature" atitude, most are cool tho.

oh and pigs are just grose


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Foxes. There's way too many and they're all the same generic orange/red and white... and slutty. :<


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2010)

Gtfo, I'm not slutty...oh wait :V


----------



## Rachrix (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> Foxes. There's way too many and they're all the same generic orange/red and white... and slutty. :<



you appear new, but yet you alredy know the fox stereo type? 

i have learned to look past it and just see them as the majoity in the fandom now


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you appear new, but yet you alredy know the fox stereo type?


Isn't that called "parroting"?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you appear new, but yet you alredy know the fox stereo type?
> 
> i have learned to look past it and just see them as the majoity in the fandom now


 
Yay wolves aren't the majority anymore even though we still make up a large part of the fandom.


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you appear new, but yet you alredy know the fox stereo type?
> 
> i have learned to look past it and just see them as the majoity in the fandom now



Just because I'm new to the forums doesn't mean I'm new to the fandom... 4 years now. I'm sorry if I have better things to do than post on forums


----------



## Tally (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> Foxes. There's way too many and they're all the same generic orange/red and white... and slutty. :<



I take that as an insult. Just because I'm slutty and *straight** doesn't mean that you can call me slutty!



*Sorry, forgot I am a fox there.



Nall said:


> Isn't that called "parroting"?


 Its more like believing every stereotype your exposed to. With all the black jokes, some people might think that all black people are really black! *Imagine that.*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2010)

Nall said:


> Isn't that called "parroting"?




*Toronto, ON*
I'm afraid I don't know what you're talkin' aboot......

but really though, I've never heard of parroting


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Toronto, ON*
> I'm afraid I don't know what you're talkin' aboot......
> 
> but really though, I've never heard of parroting


How can you not know what I'm talking aboot?

Parroting: learning how to say something without actually knowing/understanding the meaning of what you're saying.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2010)

Hehe I was just playing off of your Canadian accent. About = a boot.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> And what the hell is up with all those identical avatars around here?



HEYHEYHEY.

Mine is unique!1!!!11!11!


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I like how the "fox" option is at the top.
> I've got mixed feelings about foxes, I hate how like half of the fandom are foxes, but I love the foxes..



Half are foxes, the other half are gay republicans:




​


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I like how the "fox" option is at the top.
> I've got mixed feelings about foxes, I hate how like half of the fandom are foxes, but I love the foxes..


I put it in order by what comes in to my mind first.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Foxes, Kittys and wolfs. yeah those are the first to my mind as well


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

ok i have two that i hate the most 
1. horses, why because there just fuckin huge and just when you see yiff people like to draw them penatrating a small foxe's murr-hole which i find really discusting and i think you would be DEAD!!!!
2. foxe's, whores galore always gettin fucked, or stuffed doesn't matter who you are, you are a target for yiff, all you foxes know that anyway!

*giggle*


----------



## Rachrix (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> ok i have two that i hate the most
> 1. horses, why because there just fuckin huge and just when you see yiff people like to draw them penatrating a small foxe's murr-hole which i find really discusting and i think you would be DEAD!!!!
> 2. foxe's, whores galore always gettin fucked, or stuffed doesn't matter who you are, you are a target for yiff, all you foxes know that anyway!
> 
> *giggle*



horse thing you right and a guy did die that way  his known name is mr hands from the video 2 guys one horse

you seem angry but yey you giggle at the end?

and do to reasont insight i will add horses to my list of not that preferd furries, but i dont want to juge cause its their dicition and if dog were conciderd whores i would stick with it cause i picked it for the true qualities


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> horse thing you right and a guy did die that way  his known name is mr hands from the video 2 guys one horse
> 
> you seem angry but yey you giggle at the end?
> 
> and do to reasont insight i will add horses to my list of not that preferd furries, but i dont want to juge cause its their dicition and if dog were conciderd whores i would stick with it cause i picked it for the true qualities


 
you have some points, never seen that video though, never want too.
i giggled at the end because i have a character thats a fox but i like foxes alot, but they can be very whorish sometimes. and my suit is a collie (DOG), so i only think that foxes can be called a hoe, but not all.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Currently? Cats That Can Drive , for making me feel like an asshole for agreeing with most of their ideas.


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Currently? Cats That Can Drive , for making me feel like an asshole for agreeing with most of their ideas.


 
ima cat 
so if i asked you to put this backpack on thats filled with dynamite and go jump into that crowd of people that are injoying there sushi in the restaurant you would? 
man this is easier than i thought *giggle, then snickers*


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Birds...I never really understood birds and being furrys thing...


Okay. You know that thing where you have an interest in anthropomorphic art, enjoy the community, and identify with a certain species?

It's like that.

But with beaks.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Currently? Cats That Can Drive , for making me feel like an asshole for agreeing with most of their ideas.



poor Toonces, RIP


----------



## Kilehye (May 18, 2010)

I am so tired of drawing generic wolf/fox/dog things. I don't hate them necessarily but goddamn it's just not any fun drawing such an unoriginal thing.


----------



## Jesie (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Currently? Cats That Can Drive , for making me feel like an asshole for agreeing with most of their ideas.



Well shit.


----------



## Tally (May 19, 2010)

Kilehye said:


> I am so tired of drawing generic wolf/fox/dog things. I don't hate them necessarily but goddamn it's just not any fun drawing such an unoriginal thing.



Adding something original to something overused makes it original.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 19, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> poor Toonces, RIP



He's driven over his last cliff.


----------



## Nall (May 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe I was just playing off of your Canadian accent. About = a boot.


 I know. Southpark <3


----------



## Rampa (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wolves that aren't me



:<


----------



## Syradact (May 20, 2010)

Voted mice. But really it's the taurs that make me wtf + rage. Like foxtaur, skunktaur, cattaur...I think it's some sort of spillover from some obscure taur fetish. I have seen human-taur stuff that was very cringe-inducing.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Everything that isn't a Lombax. D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Everything that isn't a Lombax. D:


Racist.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 22, 2010)

Kilehye said:


> I am so tired of drawing generic wolf/fox/dog things. I don't hate them necessarily but goddamn it's just not any fun drawing such an unoriginal thing.



Hating lack of originality is so unoriginal.  Get with the picture.


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 22, 2010)

None of the above.

Any Hedgehog that looks like Sonic


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 22, 2010)

Oh hi TashkentFox....


----------



## TerraDragon (May 22, 2010)

I don't hate any specise, but I do look down on people who choose wolves or sparkledogs as their fursonas.  Wolves are just EVERYWHERE.  EVEREYONE is a wolf.  And sparkledogs are just disgusting.  I'm a liger myself, although I can shapeshift.

Secondly, I do see foxes as kinda slutty, and dragons are a bit too All Powerful, but otherwise, I don't have  a problem with any of 'em.

I tend to like the people that choose somthing rather unique, like gryphons, birds, an aquatic animal, stuff like that.  It's not as copy-cattish, or whatever you would call it.  I thought myself as common becuase there are FUCKTONS of lions and tigers, and being a mix of one?  But one of my friends assured me, she had only met two ligers.  So I'm not common!  YEY.


----------



## Autumnbear (May 26, 2010)

Turtles.

And I blame FRANKLIN for that. Hmph. >_>


----------



## Pliio8 (May 26, 2010)

I hate wolves and huskies, they're frickin' everywhere. >=(


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2010)

I don't hate species, I hate people.  People are the ones who decide to perpetuate the image of foxes as licentious creatures.  It's all about the person playing that fox character/portraying them/etc.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 26, 2010)

I knew kittys wouldn't get the most votes.


----------



## Nylak (May 26, 2010)

OTTERS.  DAMN I HATE OTTERS.  OTTERS ARE SO ANNOYING.


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> OTTERS.  DAMN I HATE OTTERS.  OTTERS ARE SO ANNOYING.



I KNOW, RIGHT? Smug bastards.  They think they're so cool with their mod badges and their clam-smashing on their tummies.


----------



## Tally (May 26, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I hate wolves and huskies, they're frickin' everywhere. >=(



I hate... lombaxes.


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> I hate... lombaxes.



They have no earholes.


----------



## KaShe (May 26, 2010)

It's a type of bird.  Makes a really annoying call, starts up at 4:02 AM all summer long.

I want to punch it in the face.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> I hate... lombaxes.



Its ok, I'm used to people hating. Haters gonna hate. =/

And seriously, i never said I hate Foxes, gawd. I have a fox friend, and I love him. I just don't like Huskies and Wolves, they're everywhere, and they're always badasses...


----------



## Tally (May 26, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Its ok, I'm used to people hating. Haters gonna hate. =/
> 
> And seriously, i never said I hate Foxes, gawd. I have a fox friend, and I love him. I just don't like Huskies and Wolves, they're everywhere, and they're always badasses...



Oh, misread your post. Wolves and Huskies, alright. 

I love Lombaxes.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

TishPug said:


> We all have the species we don't like, mine would be foxes, most of them are whores.


 . . . Screw that.

None for me thank you. Too much hate.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 26, 2010)

Some guy posted his fursona profile and used THIS PICTURE in his profile.

Anyone want to have a wager? Betting odds that the full version of that picture shows the fox spreading his asshole to get raped.

Fucking foxes.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Some guy posted his fursona profile and used THIS PICTURE in his profile.
> 
> Anyone want to have a wager? Betting odds that the full version of that picture shows the fox spreading his asshole to get raped.
> 
> Fucking foxes.


Oh murr...


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 26, 2010)

Domestic dogs.


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2010)

Changing my vote to masked gun cats.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh, misread your post. Wolves and Huskies, alright.
> 
> I love Lombaxes.



Haha, score!


----------



## CrazyLee (May 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Oh murr...



*hits you on the snout with a rolled up newspaper* down boy, down!


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> OTTERS. DAMN I HATE OTTERS. OTTERS ARE SO ANNOYING.


 God, those fucking otters. They think they're some trend or something.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> *hits you on the snout with a rolled up newspaper* down boy, down!


=[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

I only think ratchet is cool, I hate any other lombax :3


----------



## Rachrix (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I only think ratchet is cool, I hate any other lombax :3



there are others? (only played the first game)


----------



## Yaril47 (May 26, 2010)

It depends on the character itself, but for me, mice; little sneaky bastards.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Some guy posted his fursona profile and used THIS PICTURE in his profile.
> 
> Anyone want to have a wager? Betting odds that the full version of that picture shows the fox spreading his asshole to get raped.
> 
> Fucking foxes.


 
That picture probably does have that, but judging the fox species all due to the sexual aspects of them makes me feel as though i'm dealing with a failure in life.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> there are others? (only played the first game)



At the moment there have only been four seen. =/


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> At the moment there have only been four seen. =/



What?

Ratchet
Angela Cross from Going Commando
Sasha (she was SUPPOSED to be a lombax) from Up Your Arsenal
Sasha's Dad the Prez
Ratchet's dad (?)


----------



## Pliio8 (May 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What?
> 
> Ratchet
> Angela Cross from Going Commando
> ...



Sasha and her father are not Lombaxes, they're a similar species that are more Foxish/Canine than feline.

Seen:

Ratchet
Angela
Alister
Kaden (Though only in a photo)

Known but not seen:
Ratchet's Mother
All the other Lombaxes


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 26, 2010)

Close run between foxes, cats and wolves. I don't like nufoxes, whore-type ones, most in general unless it really suits them like it does me. Kitties tend to think they're all that, and that they own every fucking thing, and I can't draw them :/, and wolves are every-fucking-where.


----------



## Apollo (May 26, 2010)

Kitties. Why? Allergies.


----------



## xjrfang (May 26, 2010)

i dun like them scalies, they aren't fluffy ,


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

xjrfang said:


> i dun like them scalies, they aren't fluffy ,


FLUFF IS FOR FAGGOTS >:[


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (May 27, 2010)

god damn wombats!
no...um...spiders?
spiders can fuck off.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (May 27, 2010)

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS
THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK THEY SUCK

I wish those ugly, bitter, conniving, mischievous, little, shit-puppets would all drop dead!!!!


Also allergies.


----------



## slydude851 (May 27, 2010)

I hate none although it would be a little more entertaining to see more diversity rather than 50+ wolf furs.


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Gundams.

They're so fucking overrated.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

fucking dragons


----------



## Skidd (May 27, 2010)

CICADAS. SO NOISY. SO CHITINY.

I really don't care. Red foxes for their popularity and sextasticness I'm not terribly fond of. Give me gray fox any day. ;3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I hate none although it would be a little more entertaining to see more diversity rather than 50+ wolf furs.



Sorry, but originality isn't original enough for me.  Being different is something that people have tried to achieve for many years...  and to be different from them, I must conform.

[not my real reason for using a wolf, but it's not a terrible attempt at humor, is it?]



SNiPerWolF said:


> fucking dragons



Sounds like a dangerous hobby...


----------



## Rachrix (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Sounds like a dangerous hobby...



was just on the you laugh you lose thread and that post got me. i'm putting it in there :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

IRL it would be some sort of insect but here it would have to be foxes, there are only a handful of them I wouldn't crack their skulls open if I had the chance.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 28, 2010)

Doberman's, especially those with dreadlocks and an internet tough guy complex.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Doberman's, especially those with dreadlocks and an *internet tough guy complex*.


wut


----------



## Gavrill (May 28, 2010)

Wolves. They think they're so cool and deep and whatnot. They're really just commonplace.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> Wolves. They think they're so cool and deep and whatnot. They're really just commonplace.



There are also far too many 'lone wolves' in the fandom, even though lone wolves are losers IRL.


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

I hate any species with neon coloring added to it.

And foxes.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I hate any species with neon coloring added to it.
> 
> And foxes.


=[


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> =[


Okay, okay, except _you._


----------



## JATSwolf (May 28, 2010)

I would say Huskies. I have never had a good experience.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 28, 2010)

hey no Dragon haters i like everything exept mice and rats


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> hey no Dragon haters i like everything exept mice and rats


I show great dislike for you already.

Oh well. I'd rather spread disease than vomit fire.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Doberman's, especially those with dreadlocks and an internet tough guy complex.


 
Sweet 
Well in any case it's not like you could do anything about me other than trying to dry hump me but I can fix that problem pretty easily.


----------



## Akasai (May 28, 2010)

You might as well add Primates on that list - becuase that would get everyones vote judging by the other thread.

Concerning mainstream - I find rabbits to be the most annoying drama-creators out there. I know a couple rolling rabbits that aren't too bad.. but I know way more that basically push the envelope straight into a shitbucket.

That option isn't on the poll, typically.


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

I think turtles are annoying animals.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Humans should've been a poll option.


----------



## Heliamphora (May 28, 2010)

animes.  i dont hate any species, but i uniformly hate any anime style furry art.  somehow toddler faces on adult bodies with huge genitals grosses me out, i wonder why!!!


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Humans should've been a poll option.


But aren't you hum--

Ohhhh, a meat popsicle.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Muckwuddly (May 28, 2010)

So, as a fox... I must say that I hate other foxes.
Mostly because THEY ARE FUCKING EVERYWHERE. SERIOUSLY. GTFO.
I mean, I've always loved and related to foxes, and foxes is the natural choice for me, but well... I've had several other furries telling me to "change animal cuz it's not original!".
Since when was being a furry about being original? I mean, isn't it about....

LOVE?
HM?


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Muckwuddly said:


> So, as a fox... I must say that I hate other foxes.
> Mostly because THEY ARE FUCKING EVERYWHERE. SERIOUSLY. GTFO.
> I mean, I've always loved and related to foxes, and foxes is the natural choice for me, but well... I've had several other furries telling me to "change animal cuz it's not original!".
> Since when was being a furry about being original? I mean, isn't it about....
> ...


If "love" refers to "sex," then yes.


----------



## Muckwuddly (May 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If "love" refers to "sex," then yes.



Exellent.


----------



## Attaman (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Humans should've been a poll option.



It's not a public poll, though.   We couldn't see which are the lucid misanthropes and which the loonies.


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

God damnit why are foxes winning?

I hate you assholes.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit why are foxes winning?
> 
> I hate you assholes.



You really didn't see this coming?

We only remind you that foxes suck like all the time.


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2010)

Guys, hating a species is a terrible thing.  unless they're bugs

Hate the creepy fag playing the fox.  Don't hate the cute widdle foxies :'(


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You really didn't see this coming?
> 
> We only remind you that foxes suck like all the time.


Liar.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You really didn't see this coming?
> 
> We only remind you that foxes suck like all the time.



Hey, look at that, birds are beating wolves.  How do you like them apples, trollbird?


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

Foxes are whores.
That is all.  

I love my gf, who is a dragon.
But she's the rare non-retarded dragon.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Foxes are so god damn awesome...I wish I were one!



Fucking fixed hardcore!


----------



## Mentova (May 29, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Foxes are whores.
> That is all.
> 
> I love my gf, who is a dragon.
> But she's the rare non-retarded dragon.


I'm not a whore, am I?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a whore, am I?



No....you are an elite breed of awesome that all the canines are jealous for.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a whore, am I?


 No, H&K. You just whine about not being a whore, you mouth whore.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Haha, foxes trying to not be sluts.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> Hey, look at that, birds are beating wolves.  How do you like them apples, trollbird?


"Birds" covers an entire class of animals with thousands of species., of course they would have more votes. 

And besides, people vote against the weirdest thing they could probably think of on that chart.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And besides, people vote against the weirdest thing they could probably think o on that chart.



Like how jealous they are of foxes.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Like how jealous they are of foxes.



If they were jealous of foxes, they would be a fox.

The only people who like foxes are other foxes.


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

I'd like to point out that cats have the least amount of votes because they are the best.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd like to point out that cats have the least amount of votes because they are the best.


Nah, they're just kinda neutral. Nobody really hates cat fursonas.

Except maybe mice.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 29, 2010)

At least foxes are cute hornballs.

I voted horses because the way their vision works creeps me out a little.


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

Well hybrids arent even up there so we win hardcore!


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Well hybrids arent even up there so we win hardcore!


Yes, but do you realize that your two species are the 1st and 3rd most hated?


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes, but do you realize that your two species are the 1st and 3rd most hated?


And that no one likes hybrids, so that combines to make them even worse?


----------



## Machine (May 29, 2010)

Where all the bald species at?


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Where all the bald species at?



Hi.


----------



## Machine (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hi.


Well, I just had an epiphany.

It's great being hairless because I don't have to clean the shit out of my fur.

AWESOME.


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes, but do you realize that your two species  are the 1st and 3rd most hated?



0_0 what? I'm no longer the 1st and 2nd anymore??? 

nah we rock, you guys just dont comprehend the awesome that is hybrid


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> 0_0 what? I'm no longer the 1st and 2nd anymore???
> 
> nah we rock, you guys just dont comprehend the awesome that is hybrid



There's nothing awesome about it, you're just indecisive.


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There's nothing awesome about it, you're just indecisive.



nah, between awesome and stupid, I choose awesome. there I decided


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 29, 2010)

I don't know why but I just don't like horses =P


----------



## Kanic (May 29, 2010)

I'd have to go with dragons. Granted I know a few dragons that are very cool and legitmate (and I'm sure there are others), but the majority of dragons I've met have all seemed to have a handful of major personal issues o__O


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 29, 2010)

You guys are too predictable, needs moar dragon h8.

Although I hate PokÃ©mons and Digimons more. My experiences with them have always been bad and their porn is the worst of it all.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys are too predictable, needs moar dragon h8.
> 
> Although I hate PokÃ©mons and Digimons more. My experiences with them have always been bad and their porn is the worst of it all.



Fuck pokÃ©mon rule 34...

The games can be fun though...  as long as it's sparingly...


----------



## Kiva19 (May 29, 2010)

I can't say I hate any particular species. I sort of just hate individuals. There are way too many foxes and wolves though. 

Also, cats ftw! (Especially the lions!)


----------



## Debacle (May 29, 2010)

I don't hate any species, but of that list the most I dislike is Horses. It doesn't mean I actually dislike them, they're just not as awesome as the rest of that list.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys are too predictable, needs moar dragon h8.
> 
> Although I hate PokÃ©mons and Digimons more. My experiences with them have always been bad and their porn is the worst of it all.



Do you mean our porn is badly drawn, or that it has bad content?


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

The only species I really don't like are those pretentious-look-at-me-I-am-a-hybrid-that-makes-absolutely-no-sense-at-all-or-something-that-you-don't-often-see-and-am-only-doing-this-because-I-want-to-be-different-and-rub-it-into-every-person's-face-that-I-am-different.


Oh wait...that's actually individual people...not entire species.  


The only species I really dislike isn't on the list. Slugs. Mostly because there doesn't seem to be any way to make them in a way that doesn't seem just awkward, like they're sitting on some kind of gigantic pillow or somehow aren't really able to stand. The only slug that I don't think looked ugly was this http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100111064610/naruto/images/8/83/Six-Tails_&_Utakata.JPG , and even then, I wonder how on earth that thing is able to stand or even move. I've actually seen a few snail anthros that didn't have that problem, but they were like 80% human.


----------



## Tao (May 29, 2010)

I like all of those, but I put horses because hooves aren't attractive to me.

horse cock on the other hand


----------



## Heliamphora (May 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> The only species I really don't like are those pretentious-look-at-me-I-am-a-hybrid-that-makes-absolutely-no-sense-at-all-or-something-that-you-don't-often-see-and-am-only-doing-this-because-I-want-to-be-different-and-rub-it-into-every-person's-face-that-I-am-different.



i hate that my fursona comes across like that because i have put so much time, thought, and heart into its species creation and my fursona represents a lot more about me than i let on 

but, short of a big "GUYS THIS MEANS SHIT TO ME" watermark all over it (and even that would come off wrong), nothin' i can do about it.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 29, 2010)

Voted mice. Just, most of the rodent 'sona people I've met seem a bit  too self-centered and egotistical for my likes.

No offense to any of our rodent friends here.

While I do believe it's true that you shouldn't judge by species, there's usually a reason people choose as such.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 30, 2010)

This thread still going? In general I hate dragons the most. Yeah I am one. I generally can't stand other dragons. A lot of dragons have a complex. "Fear me I'm a dragon! Bow down to me!"...but it's kind of like being faced with a chihuahua that thinks it's an actual dog and not a deformed rodent.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> This thread still going? In general I hate dragons the most. Yeah I am one. I generally can't stand other dragons. A lot of dragons have a complex. "Fear me I'm a dragon! Bow down to me!"...but it's kind of like being faced with a chihuahua that thinks it's an actual dog and not a deformed rodent.


DEAR LORD THIS THREAD IS STILL ALIVE?


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

Indeed, the hate is strong with this one.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

TishPug said:


> DEAR LORD THIS THREAD IS STILL ALIVE?



People have a lot of species hatred.


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> People have a lot of species hatred.



no wonder animals kill and eat eachother


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> People have a lot of species hatred.


I see.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 30, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> no wonder animals kill and eat eachother



So that's why the foxes go after the mice. The mice have bigger complexes than they do. Foxes think they have an ego? Mice are worse with their entitlement issues to making the world feed their massive families.

As for cats, well those assholes are pure suck ups. They'll suck up to everyone to make up for senseless murder.

Don't get me started on those horses. Makes every other animal envious that they don't have huge shlongs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> This thread still going? In general I hate dragons the most. Yeah I am one. I generally can't stand other dragons. A lot of dragons have a complex. "Fear me I'm a dragon! Bow down to me!"...but it's kind of like being faced with a chihuahua that thinks it's an actual dog and not a deformed rodent.



Something tells me you should have my sister's Chihuahua in your lap. I've seen plenty of Chihuahuas (not just her) who are actually lapdogs and are really nice about it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Fuck pokÃ©mon rule 34...
> 
> The games can be fun though...  as long as it's sparingly...


Fuck no, they've just kept releasing the same game for the last 10 years, if not more than that.



Meadow said:


> Do you mean our porn is badly drawn, or that it has bad content?


Both. PokÃ©mon just aren't hot. Maybe if they're anthropomorphized, but no, they're fucking disgusting and I will never recover from all the Eevee penises and Pikachu vaginas I have seen.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Both. PokÃ©mon just aren't hot. Maybe if they're anthropomorphized, but no, they're fucking disgusting and I will never recover from all the Eevee penises and Pikachu vaginas I have seen.



Personally, I like to just pretend this sort of thing doesn't happen.

IGNORANCE IS BLISS, I LIKE MY CHILDHOOD INTACT, TYVM.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Personally, I like to just pretend this sort of thing doesn't happen.
> 
> IGNORANCE IS BLISS, I LIKE MY CHILDHOOD INTACT, TYVM.


For me childhood means jack shit, some things were just not meant to be drawn as porn. I can tolerate things like Star Fox, Ninja Turtles and even Looney Tunes to some extent. But not fucking PokÃ©mon, ughhhh.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

THIS TOPIC LACKS LOMBAXES.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> THIS TOPIC LACKS LOMBAXES.



GTFO


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> GTFO



Get the fuck on?
Get the fuck on me?
Get the fuck in me?
Fuck me?

If you insist. I love not knowing what acronyms mean, I get to assume their meaning.

And if I do know, I can just pretend not to.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

I still say foxes for the most part though there are a bunch of those dragons that think they are the shit, I think there is like four foxes out of all of FAF that I wouldn't mind hanging with without me trying to strangle them with an extension cord or snapping their necks in two.



Trpdwarf said:


> This thread still going? In general I hate dragons the most. Yeah I am one. I generally can't stand other dragons. A lot of dragons have a complex. "Fear me I'm a dragon! Bow down to me!"...but it's kind of like being faced with a chihuahua that thinks it's an actual dog and not a deformed rodent.


 
I never thought I'd hear another dragon say that before...I'm still amazed by this


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I still say foxes for the most part though there are a bunch of those dragons that think they are the shit, I think there is like four foxes out of all of FAF that I wouldn't mind hanging with without me trying to strangle them with an extension cord or snapping their necks in two.


would you wanna hang with me :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> would you wanna hang with me :3


 Your cool and you don't seem to bug me :|


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your cool and you don't seem to bug me :|


Much. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Much. :3


 
lawl if you say so, at least you think with your head and not your penis.
I can't say that for about a good 99% of the other foxes around, I think their brain is that little flab of meat you call a dick :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lawl if you say so, at least you think with your head and not your penis.
> I can't say that for about a good 99% of the other foxes around, I think their brain is that little flab of meat you call a dick :V


I try to use my head when I can. Sex doesn't mean much to me. I'm a helpless romantic -- I'm lookin for love man.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I try to use my head when I can. Sex doesn't mean much to me. I'm a helpless romantic -- I'm lookin for love man.


 
Well keep searching and don't stop, I know I'm not looking for "love" any time soon, it's overrated if you ask me lol.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well keep searching and don't stop, I know I'm not looking for "love" any time soon, it's overrated if you ask me lol.


When you get older your view on that will change.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> When you get older your view on that will change.


 
Meh if I do get older, you never know what could happen in life


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> When you get older your view on that will change.



Mm, true that. Oh, and hello fellow hopeless romantic, lol.

But I suppose things are getting a bit off-topic...


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I never thought I'd hear another dragon say that before...I'm still amazed by this



What can I say? Self Species Loathing is hard to avoid when so many "Dragons" are walking jelly rolls with neck beards....which complex's. I had my complex long before I began a furry or a dragon fur. But these people use the whole "I'm a dragon rawr" as an excuse to pretend to have one.

And every other dragon has to be a huge slut. Because a creature that is hypothetically a loooong lifespan is going to be as sexually promiscuous as a fox.

A lot of the depictions of these "Dragon" fursona's just have to be walking elephantine jelly rolls hardly indistinguishable from that colored beach ball that forsake the coach for a bit of beach when the weather warms up.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> What can I say? Self Species Loathing is hard to avoid when so many "Dragons" are walking jelly rolls with neck beards....which complex's. I had my complex long before I began a furry or a dragon fur. But these people use the whole "I'm a dragon rawr" as an excuse to pretend to have one.
> 
> And every other dragon has to be a huge slut. Because a creature that is hypothetically a loooong lifespan is going to be as sexually promiscuous as a fox.
> 
> A lot of the depictions of these "Dragon" fursona's just have to be walking elephantine jelly rolls hardly indistinguishable from that colored beach ball that forsake the coach for a bit of beach when the weather warms up.


 
Wow I can really say you don't like many other dragons but I do agree with you on so many points x3
Most dragons do tend to act as if they own everything and tell everyone else that if you aren't a dragon you aren't and then they do tend to fuck most of everything, it's almost like dragons and foxes are kin to each other :|


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Dragons are the furries of furries.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

No option for humans.

Thread, I am disappoint.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dragons are the furries of furries.


 That and that they are foxes with scales with big ass egos.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No option for humans.
> 
> Thread, I am disappoint.


So true. That should of been a choice.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No option for humans.
> 
> Thread, I am disappoint.



You're being discriminated against.

This is speciesism at it's worst.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> You're being discriminated against.
> 
> This is speciesism at it's worst.


 
Fox...MUST KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Fursecution!!!!



Foxes are on par with every other furry.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> You're being discriminated against.
> 
> This is speciesism at it's worst.



It's specism. Get it right.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I still say foxes for the most part though there are a bunch of those dragons that think they are the shit, I think there is like four foxes out of all of FAF that I wouldn't mind hanging with without me trying to strangle them with an extension cord or snapping their necks in two.



Am I cool enough to hang around with or would you choke me? Then again, getting choked might be se-

Let me try that again.

Am I cool enough to fuc-

This habbit of having to put a fox joke into every post I make is really getting annoying. I guess you will be forced to hate me forever :<


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fursecution!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Foxes are on par with every other furry.


 
Lies and slander....since when has this happened? :|



Tally said:


> Am I cool enough to hang around with or would you choke me? Then again, getting choked might be se-
> 
> Let me try that again.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know you so no, I'd rather keep my distance...HAXX is fucking hilarious and I know I'd laugh my ass off if I hung out with him :3


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's specism. Get it right.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciesism

I look up everything I'm not sure about before I reply to you.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciesism
> 
> I look up everything I'm not sure about before I reply to you.


...man, the English language is dumb.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...man, the English language is dumb.


It's a human language. What do you expect?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lies and slander....since when has this happened? :|



Cause its true!! Lets have a test...

*Rubs peanut butter somewhere special.*

How do you feel, Dobbie?




Should I even bother explain more, slutdobe?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cause its true!! Lets have a test...
> 
> *Rubs peanut butter somewhere special.*
> 
> ...


I still feel the same way, what's your point?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I still feel the same way, what's your point?



Well...the peanut butter is gone and all over your lips.

Slutfurry.
You are no better than a fox. Therefore, Dogs=Foxes.
And since Wolves=Dogs, and Cats=Wolves, Foxes>all. Wannabes.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...man, the English language is dumb.



That may be true, but I still deserve a sincere apology. My feeling were hurt more than any of you can comprehend.

And HAXX. That peanut butter sure looks good...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> That may be true, but I still deserve a sincere apology. My feeling were hurt more than any of you can comprehend.
> 
> And HAXX. That peanut butter sure looks good...



Well...there isn't any left. Dobbie ate it all. ~<3


Besides, he just proved that all other furries are fox-like. So saying that they hate foxes is like saying they hate themselves.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well...the peanut butter is gone and all over your lips.
> 
> Slutfurry.
> You are no better than a fox. Therefore, Dogs=Foxes.
> And since Wolves=Dogs, and Cats=Wolves, Foxes>all. Wannabes.


 
Cause I made me a sammich that's why it's gone and stop wasting my peanut butter, bad fox >:[
Also foxes have a high population cause they suck and are too easy to kill, they are the roaches of the fandom lol.



HAXX said:


> Well...there isn't any left. Dobbie ate it all. ~<3
> 
> 
> Besides, he just proved that all other furries are fox-like. So saying that they hate foxes is like saying they hate themselves.


 
Yea I took the bottle and ate it myself so you can't waste anymore 
Also foxes is a species so it's pretty specif dude though there are some foxes that are too cool to hate but in general foxes are annoying as hell :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...man, the English language is dumb.


It's the only human language to make new words.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause I made me a sammich that's why it's gone and stop wasting my peanut butter, bad fox >:[
> Also foxes have a high population cause they suck and are too easy to kill, they are the roaches of the fandom lol.


STFU Foxes are awesome. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> STFU Foxes are awesome. :3


 Foxes are cool, well the ones that aren't in the fandom and don't walk on two legs and fuck everything and stuff.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause I made me a sammich that's why it's gone and stop wasting my peanut butter, bad fox >:[
> Also foxes have a high population cause they suck and are too easy to kill, they are the roaches of the fandom lol.
> 
> Yea I took the bottle and ate it myself so you can't waste anymore



At least we are straight... Now give back the peanut butter.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> It's a human language. What do you expect?


Exactly.  I mean, look at all the other languages by non-human hands.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciesism
> 
> I look up everything I'm not sure about before I reply to you.



Specism is my word, not wikipedia's. And there is a difference between the two.



Wyldfyre said:


> It's a human language. What do you expect?



And yet humans are not an option.



Tally said:


> That may be true, but I still deserve a sincere apology. My feeling were hurt more than any of you can comprehend.



I comprehend more than you can comprehend.

Your grammatical error, for instance.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> At least we are straight... Now give back the peanut butter.


 
No about all the foxes are gay, there might be a few paradox foxes hiding from the rest of the gay (bi) bastards but no there is a lot of truth behind the gay fox stereotype :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause I made me a sammich that's why it's gone and stop wasting my peanut butter, bad fox >:[
> Also foxes have a high population cause they suck and are too easy to kill, they are the roaches of the fandom lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever helps you sleep at night, Dobbie woebbie!. :3c
Roaches are hard to kill off.
You lieks a certain fox? Who? Is it me? Cause I totally knew that when you licked the peanut butter off my crotch! *Dabs some more down there.*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, Dobbie woebbie!. :3c
> Roaches are hard to kill off.
> You lieks a certain fox? Who? Is it me? Cause I totally knew that when you licked the peanut butter off my crotch! *Dabs some more down there.*


 Exactly cause when you kill a roach about 5 more show up...I think foxes are roaches but with fur and not as many legs xD

Also that other fox Tally seems to be eating your crotch, I'm now warming up some left over BBQ from last night


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Specism is my word, not wikipedia's. And there is a difference between the two.
> I comprehend more than you can comprehend.
> 
> Your grammatical error, for instance.



But I was using "speciesism". It fits in the sentence.

True.

You win, my grammer is horrible. I am not suprised.



south syde dobe said:


> No about all the foxes are gay, there might be a few paradox foxes hiding from the rest of the gay (bi) bastards but no there is a lot of truth behind the gay fox stereotype :V



I am aware of this, it was a joke. I would have to be blind to think that foxes are straight.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Exactly cause when you kill a roach about 5 more show up...I think foxes are roaches but with fur and not as many legs xD
> 
> Also that other fox Tally seems to be eating your crotch, I'm now warming up some left over BBQ from last night



*Looks down and sees the freshly applied BBQ sauce.* Oh! No wonder you said that!


I hate Dobbies for never being honest |:c.


----------



## TDK (May 30, 2010)

Mice and weird hybrids like a dragon/wolf/tiger/salamander. :E


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Looks down and sees the freshly applied BBQ sauce.* Oh! No wonder you said that!
> 
> 
> I hate Dobbies for never being honest |:c.


 
I am honest and why did he take my BBQ sauce and do that? God damn you Tally, you two go to a room or something, that looks nasty :[


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> But I was using "speciesism". It fits in the sentence.



You were using speciesism in response to me. Speciesism is an puny attempt to make animals seem more human. The fact is that other animals *aren't *human, so why try to label them as such? Speciesism is therefore a word that means a sentient and dominant species taking advantage of species that lack both qualities.

Specism is when one sentient species confers stereotypes and such to another sentient species, and they both *understand*.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> I am aware of this, it was a joke. I would have to be blind to think that foxes are straight.


Why would you need to be blind to think?


----------



## MrBlack (May 30, 2010)

Horses for sure :U they are just too weird looking as it is, no need to add humanistic traits to them


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Why would you need to be blind to think?


 
Lol this made me laugh and for the love of god someone remove HAXX and Tally from the premises, if you want to give him a blowjob do it elsewhere damn >:[


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol this made me laugh and for the love of god someone remove HAXX and Tally from the premises, if you want to give him a blowjob do it elsewhere damn >:[



Do it at Dobe's house.

In his kitchen.

In his fridge.

In his chicken.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

TDK said:


> Mice and weird hybrids like a dragon/wolf/tiger/salamander. :E


I'm a weird hybrid.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'm a weird hybrid.



Indeed.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol this made me laugh and for the love of god someone remove HAXX and Tally from the premises, if you want to give him a blowjob do it elsewhere damn >:[



I hate dogs. They have the habit of blaming the foxes with their jealousy and hatred.

You mad, Dobbie? You jealous cause we don't live with hoomans as you do?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do it at Dobe's house.
> 
> In his kitchen.
> 
> ...


 
Why you gotta be giving them ideas?
Hmm that's ok, they won't be breathing in a little bit anyways...hey atrakaj, how good are you at getting rid of evidence and burring bodies?


HAXX said:


> I hate dogs. They have the habit of blaming the foxes with their jealousy and hatred.
> 
> You mad, Dobbie? You jealous cause we don't live with hoomans as you do?


 
Meh I'm a loner so this doesn't apply to me, as for the rest of the dogs I dunno if it's true or not :|


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You were using speciesism in response to me. Speciesism is an puny attempt to make animals seem more human. The fact is that other animals *aren't *human, so why try to label them as such? Speciesism is therefore a word that means a sentient and dominant species taking advantage of species that lack both qualities.
> 
> Specism is when one sentient species confers stereotypes and such to another sentient species, and they both *understand*.



Ok, I see. I would apologize for being wrong, but it wouldn't mean much. I can tell you got much more out of proving me wrong in both cases.

I see you got a new addition to you're signature, guess that's the most I can contribute tonight.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 30, 2010)

I guess I don't get any welcome backs huh? 

Being the most hated :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I guess I don't get any welcome backs huh? :V


O hai!
Come 'ere ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I guess I don't get any welcome backs huh?
> 
> Being the most hated :V


 
Hell no, you get a boot to the head for coming back :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do it at Dobe's house.
> 
> In his kitchen.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that.

On topic.
I don't really hate any species. Except Dobbies.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I guess I don't get any welcome backs huh?
> 
> Being the most hated :V


How's it going?! :3


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why you gotta be giving them ideas?
> Hmm that's ok, they won't be breathing in a little bit anyways...hey atrakaj, how good are you at getting rid of evidence and burring bodies?



Well, I haven't gotten in the next shipment of burrs yet, but I can get rid of it easily. I'll just use the paper shredder truck that goes through D.C.



Tally said:


> Ok, I see. I would apologize for being wrong, but it wouldn't mean much. I can tell you got much more out of proving me wrong in both cases.
> 
> And you got a new addition to you're signature, guess that's the most I can contribute tonight.



Apologies don't mean much to me, no. And yes, I enjoy arguing and crushing your spirit disproving you. It is fun.

The fact that you put so much into your replies as to do actual research makes me happy.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> On topic.
> I don't really hate any species. Except Dobbies.


 
Too bad it's not an option but I'm happy that you hate me so and let me know what else I can do to piss you off 



atrakaj said:


> Well, I haven't gotten in the next shipment of burrs yet, but I can get rid of it easily. I'll just use the paper shredder truck that goes through D.C.


 Hmm alright thank ya man, I appreciate teh help ^^


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> How's it going?! :3


I'm gewd, shopping spree on Thursday for me :3c

I worked hard all last week, gonna see what comes up this week.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm gewd, shopping spree on Thursday for me :3c
> 
> I worked hard all last week, gonna see what comes up this week.


Hope you bought everything you need ;3c


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Hope you bought everything you need ;3c



Nothing he bought was stuff that he needed, just wanted.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed.


At least weird is my way of being unique.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Anyhow ontopic post, I'm not really surprised by this poll in the least well except for the horses, I never knew people hated them, just that they were weird xD

What's really crazy is that foxes are at the top yet they got the most members in the fandom lul


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> At least weird is my way of being unique.



Except that it's not that unique.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yes, I enjoy arguing and crushing your spirit disproving you. It is fun.



After all these years you would think that I would be immune to having my spirit crushed, but no.



> What's really crazy is that foxes are at the top yet they got the most members in the fandom lul



I think a lot of foxes vote for foxes. I sure did.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Except that it's not that unique.


Well I accept that I'm not that bizarre.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> I think a lot of foxes vote for foxes. I sure did.


 
But you guys yiff each other, that doesn't make sense...at least with the dragons hating on each other, it's just them trying to show which one is better than the other.

Why would a fox hate another fox?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 30, 2010)

I voted birds.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (May 30, 2010)

wow, it seems even the furries are attacking the furries these days


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> wow, it seems even the furries are attacking the furries these days :twisted:


Fix'd


----------



## JDFox (May 30, 2010)

The hell, why all the hatred for the foxes.  I mean yeah there are A LOT of slutty foxes out there, but some of us are okay.  And I voted dragons myself, not that I actually hate dragons.  They just don't seem as cuddly as other furs.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> wow, it seems even the furries are attacking the furries these days


 
We gotta destroy the main fox army, they seem to be preoccupied with yiff so we should send bombers right away :3



JDFox said:


> The hell, why all the hatred for the foxes. I mean yeah there are A LOT of slutty foxes out there, but some of us are okay. And I voted dragons myself, not that I actually hate dragons. They just don't seem as cuddly as other furs.


 we must find something to hate and foxes make that pretty easy and you don't know how many of those foxes are slutty, for every one that isn't there is like 999 more of them that are so that doesn't leave too many good ones if you understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But you guys yiff each other, that doesn't make sense...at least with the dragons hating on each other, it's just them trying to show which one is better than the other.
> 
> Why would a fox hate another fox?



Because they are bad in bed.
Because most of them are idiots.
Because some of them claim not to be yiff addicts. That's the fun of being a fox, joking around about that.
Because some of them really do yiff in real life.

And worst of all, because some of them reflect what I see in myself.

Of course there are a few really cool/funny foxes around.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> After all these years you would think that I would be immune to having my spirit crushed, but no.



The only way to be immune to having your spirit crushed-

Is to lack a spirit altogether.



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Well I accept that I'm not that bizarre.



I was about to mention your little mistake, but you fixed it in time.

Lucky you.



Tony-the-Wolf said:


> wow, it seems even the furries are attacking the furries these days



We are our own worst trolls.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> Because they are bad in bed.
> Because most of them are idiots.
> Because some of then claim not to be yiff addicts. That's the fun of being a fox, joking around about that.
> Because some of them really do yiff in real life.
> ...


 
The first one is pretty shallow but I'm not surprised since yiff is a pretty important aspect to foxes :\

The second one well they have to defend themselves or else they are counted with the rest of the gay fox community :V

I have no comment for the 3rd one.

Yea there are a few around hiding somewhere are has converted to a better species


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only way to be immune to having your spirit crushed-
> 
> Is to lack a spirit altogether.
> 
> ...


Yup I noticed my little boo boo.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> The first one is pretty shallow but I'm not surprised since yiff is a pretty important aspect to foxes :\
> 
> The second one well they have to defend themselves or else they are counted with the rest of the gay fox community :V
> 
> ...



You missed the fourth.

Converting to better species? Sorto like space marine to fox?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> You missed the fourth.
> 
> Converting to another species? Sorto like space marine to fox?


 
Lawl Haxx is the only person to ever go from one thing to a fox, I've never seen it happen before..I think he was drunk and foxy boy and scotty raped him in the ass and forced him to do it


----------



## JDFox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We gotta destroy the main fox army, they seem to be preoccupied with yiff so we should send bombers right away :3
> 
> 
> we must find something to hate and foxes make that pretty easy and you don't know how many of those foxes are slutty, for every one that isn't there is like 999 more of them that are so that doesn't leave too many good ones if you understand what I'm saying.



I honestly think its a bit of an exaggeration, that carries from one person to another...You know, drinking the Kool-aid.  And as more people drink the Kool-aid, the more people see us Foxes as perverted yiff crazed animals who's only interest in this fandom is to find other furs to violate.

I've met a couple of foxes, out of the 3 I actually talked to for an extended time only one was a yiff crazed psycho fox, but he was still cool.  Maybe myself a a few other Foxes truly are an exception to the rule....Or, we're just the Fox Army Generals, who aren't distracted by yiff 24/7 so we can plan our domination of the Furry World as we all know it ^^


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lawl Haxx is the only person to ever go from one thing to a fox, I've never seen it happen before..I think he was drunk and foxy boy and scotty raped him in the ass and forced him to do it



Or then he saw how fun it is to get to make yiff jokes whenever you want.

Fuck, if I go to sleep now, I get 2 and half hours of sleep. Where did the whole night go?!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

JDFox said:


> I honestly think its a bit of an exaggeration, that carries from one person to another...You know, drinking the Kool-aid. And as more people drink the Kool-aid, the more people see us Foxes as perverted yiff crazed animals who's only interest in this fandom is to find other furs to violate.
> 
> I've met a couple of foxes, out of the 3 I actually talked to for an extended time only one was a yiff crazed psycho fox, but he was still cool. Maybe myself a a few other Foxes truly are an exception to the rule....Or, we're just the Fox Army Generals, who aren't distracted by yiff 24/7 so we can plan our domination of the Furry World as we all know it ^^


 
Also it's sorta known that they aren't too smart either :V
I'm also wondering how Kool-aid got into the convo lol


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm also wondering how Kool-aid got into the convo lol


I noticed that :/


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also it's sorta known that they aren't too smart either :V
> I'm also wondering how Kool-aid got into the convo lol


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I noticed that :/


Kool-Aid is awesome.:grin:


----------



## JDFox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also it's sorta known that they aren't too smart either :V
> I'm also wondering how Kool-aid got into the convo lol



Hmmmm....Well I'm not tooting my horn, but I'm surely not stupid by any means.  I could list the number of certifications I have in the Emergency Medical and Fire Service fields...But that would take too long XD

And as for the Kool-aid, dun you know?  Everyone drinks the Kool-aid if they want to fit into the Kool crowd, cause the Kool crowd knows everything and are always right.  So, they drink that Kool-aid, so they can be right ^^

Personally I love Kool-aid, but not the popular flavor , hurr hurr.

Pretty much what I'm trying to say is that everyone is told from the start, that Foxes are yiff crazed psycho furs.  And then a Fox like myself comes along, who's really not all that perverted or yiff crazed, and I fall into this big stereotype.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Kool-Aid is awesome.:grin:


I haven't seen it in the UK.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I haven't seen it in the UK.


That's a bummer.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Or Valiant



:<

I don't like horses. I guess it's the stereotypical girly thing I was forced to like when I was younger.


----------



## MrBlack (May 30, 2010)

Lol Foxes are stupid, at least, the stupid ones are.  But I don't have to worry as I am a human, and I assume most of you are as well :U


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Lol Foxes are stupid, at least, the stupid ones are.  But I don't have to worry as I am a human, and I assume most of you are as well :U


You forget that humans can be equally, if not more stupid.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You forget that humans can be equally, if not more stupid.



And yet humans are not an option.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Make humans an option on the poll.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet humans are not an option.


Touche



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Make humans an option on the poll.


Do it! =D


----------



## Rachrix (May 30, 2010)

humans just know their place at the bottom :3


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> humans just know their place at the bottom :3



And yet I am more dominant than most furries.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Touche
> 
> 
> Do it! =D


I hope OP does make it an option then change our answers. :3


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I hope OP does make it an option then change our answers. :3



If human was an option, then it would win by far. This isn't because humans are terrible creatures, but because they're the only species on this planet that has ever done anything worth hating.

You don't like the human language? Then why don't you go speak canine? Oh, that's right, they don't have a language.

You don't like our energy-producing techniques? Then why don't you run off of hamster power. I'm sure they can power your entire home 24/7.

Yeah, humans do things that you hate. But you hate them the most because they're the only ones doing things *worth *hating. Most other animals just eat, sleep, and fuck, and what's to hate about that?

Note that all of the stuff you hate about humans is stuff that only humans can do.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Most other animals just eat, sleep, and fuck, and what's to hate about that?


Nothing at all. :3


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't like the human language? Then why don't you go speak canine? Oh, that's right, they don't have a language.



Yes they do. It's just _ruff _to understand :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes they do. It's just _ruff _to understand :3


FFFUUU...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes they do. It's just _ruff _to understand :3


Objection!


----------



## Dr. Hax (May 30, 2010)

why isnt there a digimon in there cause i hate Dragoneer for being a whiney loser who complains about myspace in his journal instead of actual site info


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> why isnt there a digimon in there cause i hate Dragoneer for being a whiney loser who complains about myspace in his journal instead of actual site info



b'awww

If it pisses you off so much then stop reading his journal.



Wyldfyre said:


> FFFUUU...





PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Objection!



God, always worth it.


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> why isnt there a digimon in there cause i hate Dragoneer for being a whiney loser who complains about myspace in his journal instead of actual site info


LOL U MAD?


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (May 30, 2010)

I don't really hate any one species. Every furson I've dealt with seems to be really super nice or tolerable at the very least. :O I guess I just need to stick around and observe longer.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> I don't really hate any one species. Every furson I've dealt with seems to be really super nice or tolerable at the very least. :O I guess I just need to stick around and observe longer.



Oh man, I wish I could say the same.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 31, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Wow I can really say you don't like many other dragons but I do agree with you on so many points x3
> Most dragons do tend to act as if they own everything and tell everyone else that if you aren't a dragon you aren't and then they do tend to fuck most of everything, it's almost like dragons and foxes are kin to each other :|



I know a few other dragon furs that I get along well with and like. One or two at the local meet though they have their share of detractors(then again don't we all?)...and there is a dragon fur I met at AC that comes all the way from the Netherlands. I'd rather see a floofy furry "Cute" dragon (although I don't think dragons should be "Cute") over a overweight jellyroll dragon any day. At least the fluffy ones don't run around doing that whole "I own the world and the rest of you are beneath me" crap.

There is also a few here on FAF that I have respect for. The rest of them ugh...stay the fuck away from me. I don't like people with complex's that are not genuine.

And lol....dragons and foxes in the fandom in th in the are a bit like humans and elves on WoW.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> dragons and foxes in the fandom in th in the are a bit like humans and elves on WoW.



Hah, I hadn't thought about it like that. At least in the furry fandom we don't have mailboxes on which the foxes can dance naked on.

Oh wait...


----------



## Vriska (May 31, 2010)

i see whut u did thar

So how can I add more options?


----------



## Ben (May 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> LOL U MAD?



I realize the post he made was stupid, but that doesn't justify giving a response that's equally or even more stupid than the last.

And I don't really "hate" a species, but rather I find it annoying that everyone chooses foxes and wolves.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> why isnt there a digimon in there cause i hate Dragoneer for being a whiney loser who complains about myspace in his journal instead of actual site info


Did you pop a cord somewhere in you brain?


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 31, 2010)

Wolves. Sure, actual wolves are pretty cool animals, but the fandom wolves make me rage with all the "THEY ARE SO SPIRITUAL" shit that goes on.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> why isnt there a digimon in there cause i hate Dragoneer for being a whiney loser who complains about myspace in his journal instead of actual site info


Quit stalking Dragoneer and djy1991 does the Gmod vids better


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Quit stalking Dragoneer and djy1991 does the Gmod vids better


He's angry because he knows account registration on FA is closed for the sole reason of not letting him look at those delicious doggy penises.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Wolves. Sure, actual wolves are pretty cool animals, but the fandom wolves make me rage with all the "THEY ARE SO SPIRITUAL" shit that goes on.



I'm not like that :<


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Wolves. Sure, actual wolves are pretty cool animals, but the fandom wolves make me rage with all the "THEY ARE SO SPIRITUAL" shit that goes on.


...ouch :<


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> He's angry because he knows account registration on FA is closed for the sole reason of not letting him look at those delicious doggy penises.


Yea I already knew that, but he keeps bringing up his journal


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Frogs. They always seem to end up stuck to the bottom of my paw....


----------



## Karn (Jun 1, 2010)

Birds. They hate me, I hate them. I never can get along with them.
I don't know why. In the past I liked birds. But now.. They just hate me.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 1, 2010)

Dragons always seem to be sort of...pompous. I don't know. I guess I haven't met very many.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont know about anyone else, but I find it funny that both mascots of Furaffinity are in the top 3


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

Goddamned foxes..... KILL THEM WITH FIRE!


----------



## Vekke (Jun 1, 2010)

WHATTTTTTTTTT i love all of these ):

i'll just vote dragons because they're not real

BUT LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DRIVEN ME TO


----------



## Tsun (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes people seem to choose a horse either just to be unique, or because of the huge-

Anyway, the species i hate most is Lion King.

Wait...


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 2, 2010)

So nearly a quarter of the voters here don't like foxes, yet they are probably the most commonly drawn subject, along with wolves. Either you people are lying or there is a massive disconnect between this forum and the the rest of the furry fandom.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 2, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> So nearly a quarter of the voters here don't like foxes, yet they are probably the most commonly drawn subject, along with wolves. Either you people are lying or there is a massive disconnect between this forum and the the rest of the furry fandom.



your not far off I believe


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Tsun said:


> Sometimes people seem to choose a horse either just to be unique, or because of the huge-
> 
> Anyway, the species i hate most is Lion King.
> 
> Wait...


wut


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> So nearly a quarter of the voters here don't like foxes, yet they are probably the most commonly drawn subject, along with wolves. Either you people are lying or there is a massive disconnect between this forum and the the rest of the furry fandom.


  25% of the voters not liking foxes really isn't that off, actually:  It just requires 25% of the fandom to not like foxes / not predominantly look at fox art, which isn't too hard.  

What I find a bigger point of disconnect is that in the big Furry Survey* (currently w/ 3085 takers), Sex had an average of about 4.5 for importance within the fandom (on an individual scale) but Fursuiting (which only has a 21.1% participation rate) received a 7.52 and Conventions (20% regular goers, and 50% having never participated in one) scored 8.53.  Show of hands:  Who thinks at least 21.2% of the fandom regularly participates in something sexual relating to the fandom (be it making mature art, fapping to it, type-fucking, e-relations, and so on)?  If so, why is it ranked almost half a point shy of being _half_ as important on a linear scale than things with lower participation?

Regardless, that 25% of the voters here don't like foxes can be quite handily supported.

Also, it might just be me, but I'm starting to find that cats (specifically big cats) are seemingly more egotistical than the Wolves and Dragons.

*The one linked in the Den.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 2, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but I find it funny that both mascots of Furaffinity are in the top 3



Umm...  fender isn't really completely a fox...  he's ferrox...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 2, 2010)

Horses - fucking ugly.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Umm...  fender isn't really completely a fox...  he's ferrox...


I thought he was a raccoon... >_>


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 2, 2010)

Kentrosauruses. There's way too many of them.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Kentrosauruses. There's way too many of them.


Where are all the Dionysuses, man?


----------



## escofal (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't like horses*. *


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 2, 2010)

wolves, dragons, and foxes.

and I personally _like_ the Kentrosauruses.  I think they are cute. x3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

you misspelled "kitties" and "wolves"


----------



## IggyB (Jun 2, 2010)

Foxes I guess because they're the sluts of the fandom, plus SOOO many people just settle for being a fox, and it's almost always the generic Red Fox look too, there are a bunch of different kinds of foxes, but all I ever see are Reds.

Now, some foxes are cool because they're straight up cool people, and that's fine.

Another thing that kind of annoys me are people who pick things like Pokemon or Digimon as their "fursonas". Now I love Pokemon, but seriously, use your imagination and make up an original character, don't just copy your favorite Pokemon, give it some hair and glasses and say it's you. The worst seem to be Raichu, I see them everywhere. Raichu is my favorite Pokemon, and I was a fan of Raichu before it was cool to be a fan Raichu. But now I feel lame cuz it's so damn popular.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

do mexicans count?


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 2, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Foxes I guess because they're the sluts of the fandom, plus SOOO many people just settle for being a fox, and it's almost always the generic Red Fox look too, there are a bunch of different kinds of foxes, but all I ever see are Reds.
> 
> Now, some foxes are cool because they're straight up cool people, and that's fine.
> 
> Another thing that kind of annoys me are people who pick things like Pokemon or Digimon as their "fursonas". Now I love Pokemon, but seriously, use your imagination and make up an original character, don't just copy your favorite Pokemon, give it some hair and glasses and say it's you. The worst seem to be Raichu, I see them everywhere. Raichu is my favorite Pokemon, and I was a fan of Raichu before it was cool to be a fan Raichu. But now I feel lame cuz it's so damn popular.


Ain't Dragoneer a digimon?
but yeah, I agree... it's a bit like... "What abut that pokemon/digimon do you identify with?"  "OMG THEY ARE THE CUTEST EVER AND I LOVE HOW THEY NIBBLE AND THEY BE MAH FAEV!!!!"   ._.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

what I hate the most? Lombax.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what I hate the most? Lombax.


I was almost sacrificed to a Lombax... >_>


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 2, 2010)

*rides up on a horse, wearing a red jacket and black leather riding cap, with baying hounds following*

Who here's up for a good ol' fashioned British fox hunt?


----------



## IggyB (Jun 2, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> Ain't Dragoneer a digimon?


Eh, isn't he like only based off of one or something? IDK, I haven't kept up with Digimon in forever. Also, I don't care if people do use poke/digi-mon, it just kinda annoys me a little.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> *rides up on a horse, wearing a red jacket and black leather riding cap, with baying hounds following*
> 
> Who here's up for a good ol' fashioned British fox hunt?



*Emerges from the woods* Certainly not the Vulpine Defence Forces, prepare to meet your maker *You are suddenly surrounded by 20 foxes wielding rifles*


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't really dislike any? I find horses and dragons a bit weird to look at, and I find wolves a little boring unless done well or with interesting backstories. But it depends on the person really! I know some really lovely people who wolf fursonas. So I don't know lol!


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Emerges from the woods* Certainly not the Vulpine Defence Forces, prepare to meet your maker *You are suddenly surrounded by 20 foxes wielding rifles*



So, you would say these foxes are... anthropomorphized?  That's heresy, my good sir, and the proper authorities are on the way.

On topic:  Species that counter someone's superiority claims by attributing both physical traits, skills, and equipment to what they're trying to defend.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, you would say these foxes are... anthropomorphized?  That's heresy, my good sir, and the proper authorities are on the way.



There are no weird-ass steampunk robots in my universe.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont like the mousies, the hairless tails and big buck teeth just look to odd for my liking.


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do people hate birds?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

We don't hate them. They just taste good.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Emerges from the woods* Certainly not the Vulpine Defence Forces, prepare to meet your maker *You are suddenly surrounded by 20 foxes wielding rifles*



Hey buddy.

Fuck.

Foxes.

Where is your precious VDF now?


Jesie said:


> We don't hate them. They just taste good.


:[


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

Birds are just like any other animal. Except they can fly.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> ...



Look behind you pal.

*You turn around and see a VDF platoon*


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Look behind you pal.
> 
> *You turn around and see a VDF platoon*



Actually, I did turn around. Know what I saw?

The back wall of my room.

Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

OH SNAP.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

Jesie said:


> OH SNAP.


GUESS WHAT I SAW?


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> GUESS WHAT I SAW?



Did you see a fictional platoon of anthropomorphic foxes with guns?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Did you see a fictional platoon of anthropomorphic foxes with guns?


1. The joke.

2. Yes. They brought magnums, too.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 1. The joke.
> 
> 2. Yes. They brought magnums, too.



Yeah, I wouldn't have known that.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have known that.


Ok. Sorry.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 2, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Eh, isn't he like only based off of one or something? IDK, I haven't kept up with Digimon in forever. Also, I don't care if people do use poke/digi-mon, it just kinda annoys me a little.


I don't think so..
let me think..
I think it's from season....5..?

Digimon adventire 1, 2, .. the thing were they appeared in the real world... uhh.. where the peopel turned into digimon.. it's the one right after that.

I recall seeing that digimon on a game I used to have.. it was hard as fucking hell and I had to pawn it. xD


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There are no weird-ass steampunk robots in my universe.



That ain't a steampunk robot:  That's a respected member of His Holy Inquisition.  Of course, if you want something else, I'm more than happy to comply:

EDIT:  Right, a little too big for full image.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 3, 2010)

I find it kinda interesting that felines have the least haters. Not that I have anything against them.


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2010)

Actually, I also hate wolves in any shade of pink too.


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

Faris said:


> Actually, I also hate wolves in any shade of pink too.


Just pink? Blue wolves look pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 3, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> I find it kinda interesting that felines have the least haters. Not that I have anything against them.


It should actually have one less, I accidentally ticked cat instead fox... nothin' against foxes they're just overdone...


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 3, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Why do people hate birds?



You can blame the ones like pigeons which shit all over any object left in one place for too long.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 3, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> You can blame the ones like pigeons which shit all over any object left in one place for too long.



apparently thats good luck


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2010)

Dragons! >


----------



## Jesie (Jun 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> apparently thats good luck



No, It's good luck if a bird poops on _You_, not a inanimate object.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> apparently thats good luck



Anyone who seriously believes that is too stupid to live and must be shot.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 3, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Anyone who seriously believes that is too stupid to live and must be shot.




i don't believe it but a bird craped right next to me and i felt quite lucky it did not hit me :3 

if it had of hit me, i might hate birds more


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Emerges from the woods* Certainly not the Vulpine Defence Forces, prepare to meet your maker *You are suddenly surrounded by 20 foxes wielding rifles*



*sprays fox pheromones in the air around the vulpine defense forces and watches them commence buttsecks*


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 3, 2010)

horses... they think they are everything just because of their big... stuffs


----------



## Qoph (Jun 3, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> *sprays fox pheromones in the air around the vulpine defense forces and watches them commence buttsecks*



No more RPing please.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 3, 2010)

Question: I'm a hybrid between the least hated creature and the most hated creature? What does that make me?


----------



## Attaman (Jun 3, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Question: I'm a hybrid between the least hated creature and the most hated creature? What does that make me?


Moderately hated.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't really HATE Animals or any other Creatures 
The Poll just reel'd me in xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> I don't really HATE Animals or any other Creatures
> The Poll just reel'd me in xD



I didn't vote in the poll because I don't hate any species, well I don't hate any of those listed anyway.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 4, 2010)

Equines > Scalies > Aquatics


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> Equines > Scalies > Aquatics



You sir are a genius!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> Sparkle Foxes>Equines > Scalies > Aquatics


Bitchnigga


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Bitchnigga


Fucking shitposts.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Fucking shitposts.



To be fair, it was a pretty awesome one.

---

I try not to hate animals, like Randy said... and it's hard. Fursuit wise, the dolphins are creepy as Hell.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> To be fair, it was a pretty awesome one.
> 
> ---
> 
> I try not to hate animals, like Randy said... and it's hard. Fursuit wise, the dolphins are creepy as Hell.


No, I mean _mine._ I just had to delete it before I was overhwhelmed by a shitstorm.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Fucking shitposts.



Your sig reminds me of the skittles rabbit....I hate the skittles rabbit.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Your sig reminds me of the skittles rabbit....I hate the skittles rabbit.


Cool. Now I can annoy you.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Cool. Now I can annoy you.



Lol. Have you seen that commercial?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HEF49nMsM8&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyway.

I'm sick of seeing all the foxes and other canids.  They're so boring and overused.  The only reason they're even used is because they're the fandom's cumdumpsters.

You want people to draw porn of you?  Be a fox or a wolf!  RED ROCKETS.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Anyway.
> 
> I'm sick of seeing all the foxes and other canids. They're so boring and overused. The only reason they're even used is because they're the fandom's cumdumpsters.
> 
> You want people to draw porn of you? Be a fox or a wolf! RED ROCKETS.


True true true.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Anyway.
> 
> I'm sick of seeing all the foxes and other canids.  They're so boring and overused.  The only reason they're even used is because they're the fandom's cumdumpsters.
> 
> You want people to draw porn of you?  Be a fox or a wolf!  RED ROCKETS.



i picked a dog for loyalty blah blah blah and all that, but im so glad dogs are not the "cumdumpsters" here, granted they are still canids but i dont hear them get raged on much


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i picked a dog for loyalty blah blah blah and all that, but im so glad dogs are not the "cumdumpsters" here, granted they are still canids but i dont hear them get raged on much



Dogs are alright.

I don't have a problem with the individuals and their taste (be as literal as you want) in species, but I just see too fucking many.  Foxes are cool, but god damn.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Dogs are alright.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the individuals and their taste (be as literal as you want) in species, but I just see too fucking many.  Foxes are cool, but god damn.



i find it funny to see all the yiffing foxes ruin it for others, but then again i have not been her for too long


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i picked a dog for loyalty blah blah blah and all that, but im so glad dogs are not the "cumdumpsters" here, granted they are still canids but i dont hear them get raged on much



Subspecies.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Anyway.
> 
> I'm sick of seeing all the foxes and other canids.  They're so boring and overused.  The only reason they're even used is because they're the fandom's cumdumpsters.
> 
> You want people to draw porn of you?  Be a fox or a wolf!  RED ROCKETS.


Don't be hatin'.  You may have a good rule of thumb, but that isn't applicable to everyone.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, does anyone have a reason for hating birds other than their shit?

Come on, people.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Okay, does anyone have a reason for hating birds other than their shit?
> 
> Come on, people.


They steal my sammiches.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

My big fat cock


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

To be honest quite a few of the people I draw as animals are bird because there's so many that often go undrawn.

Birds are by far the most varied animal on this planet along with fish, yet no one ever has one as a fursona?


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> They steal my sammiches.


Well, stop having tasty sammiches then.

Or at least share.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> To be honest quite a few of the people I draw as animals are bird because there's so many that often go undrawn.
> 
> Birds are by far the most varied animal on this planet along with fish, yet no one ever has one as a fursona?



Cuz they have beaks..and they don't sexually arouse people like mammals.


mm..moose knuckle.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

I honestly dont hate any species really :1


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Cuz they have beaks..and they don't sexually arouse people like mammals.
> 
> 
> mm..moose knuckle.




More to the question, why does a fursona have to be sexually pleasing in your eyes?

Oh fuck, yer one of 'Those' furrys aint ya?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> I honestly dont hate any species really :1



GTFO





NOOWW!!


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> More to the question, why does a fursona have to be sexually pleasing in your eyes?
> 
> Oh fuck, yer one of 'Those' furrys aint ya?


Quickly! Run away!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> More to the question, why does a fursona have to be sexually pleasing in your eyes?
> 
> Oh fuck, yer one of 'Those' furrys aint ya?



Have you seen my fursona?! Of course it does! 

And yes! I'm a big yiffy furfag!!

(omit last three letters)


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Or at least share.



...

Oh wow, you do not know who you are talking to do you? I only share food under duress.

Also birds squawk. Wakes me up too early.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Have you seen my fursona?! Of course it does!
> 
> And yes! I'm a big yiffy furfag!!
> 
> (omit last three letters)


You have no thumbs to use those accessories, you sparkly little furfag.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Have you seen my fursona?! Of course it does!
> 
> And yes! I'm a big yiffy furfag!!
> 
> (omit last three letters)



I... suddenly have no desire to look.



Browder said:


> ...Also birds squawk. Wakes me up too early.




EARMUFFS.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Quickly! Run away!



Nowhere to run except Pikachu's Vagina!!


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> More to the question, why does a fursona have to be sexually pleasing in your eyes?
> 
> Oh fuck, yer one of 'Those' furrys aint ya?


There are too many of 'em, sadly.

Also beaks > anything else.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> EARMUFFS.



In bed? :|


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM SORRY I DIDNT RAGE AND HATE ENOUGH
FORGIVE ME D8


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There are too many of 'em, sadly.
> 
> Also beaks > anything else.



If that was the case to me I wouldn't have picked an alligator. Do you understand how hard it is to draw one having sex with a jaguar?

Plus, I've seen furries. Furries are not people you would wish to have sex with, so why make them into animals you might wish to have sex with?

I say we need more ugly animals to match their ugly selfs!


EDIT:

Also,




Browder said:


> In bed? :|



Lol, out of context.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There are too many of 'em, sadly.
> 
> Also beaks > anything else.


 D:< even lips?! 
You're goin to HELLLL!!



Kaizy said:


> IM SORRY I DIDNT RAGE AND HATE ENOUGH
> FORGIVE ME D8


 AND YOU MISPELLED RAEG?!!!




NYEAAAHHH!!


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> Oh wow, you do not know who you are talking to do you? I only share food under duress.
> 
> Also birds squawk. Wakes me up too early.


Well, maybe if you shared more, they wouldn't take your sammiches and wake you up in the morning.

And fuck that "early bird" shit, too.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Nowhere to run except Pikachu's Vagina!!


DEAR JESUS NO!


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> AND YOU MISPELLED RAEG?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPAAAAAARE MEEEEE D8


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Well, maybe if you shared more, they wouldn't take your sammiches and wake you up in the morning.
> 
> And fuck that "early bird" shit, too.





You know who aint a early bird?

..Owls..


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> D:< even lips?!
> You're goin to HELLLL!!
> 
> AND YOU MISPELLED RAEG?!!!
> ...


FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> D:< even lips?!
> You're goin to HELLLL!!
> 
> AND YOU MISPELLED RAEG?!!!
> ...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> SPAAAAAARE MEEEEE D8


Ok


Amphion said:


> DEAR JESUS NO!



Hur hur! Imma come get ya!
Ahyuk!


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ok



Cool, thanks bro :U


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Hur hur! Imma come get ya!
> Ahyuk!



Jim Carry?


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Hur hur! Imma come get ya!
> Ahyuk!


Dat chin.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Cool, thanks bro :U


No prob. Just don't let it happen again or I'll cut off your...WHAT ARE YOU!?!


Jesie said:


> Jim Carry?



No.
Google: Scary Clown.
That's who.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Hur hur! Imma come get ya!
> Ahyuk!



Careful, that's his rape face, and his location is "Texass", so you know what that means D:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Careful, that's his rape face, and his location is "Texass", so you know what that means D:


No..




THIS IS MA RAPE FACE!!


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> If that was the case to me I wouldn't have picked an alligator. Do you understand how hard it is to draw one having sex with a jaguar?
> 
> Plus, I've seen furries. Furries are not people you would wish to have sex with, so why make them into animals you might wish to have sex with?
> 
> I say we need more ugly animals to match their ugly selfs!


Indeed.

Wait. Birds aren't ugly.

:\


MichaelFoster said:


> D:< even lips?!
> You're goin to HELLLL!!


Lips are overrated.

And stop with the img macros.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Careful, that's his rape face, and his location is "Texass", so you know what that means D:



...Hank Hill?




Icarus615 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Wait. Birds aren't ugly.
> 
> :\



Well no I didn't mean That! I think birds are rather cute! Most of them. I have to admit tho, this fella aint up there in my cute list.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And stop with the img macros.


 Im expressing myself!! D:<<<



I have three eyebrows! o:


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Im expressing myself!! D:<<<
> 
> 
> 
> I have three eyebrows! o:



I have none. HURR


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be sad if I was fat, too.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> ...Hank Hill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU THAT BIRD IS CUTE.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 5, 2010)

Guys, enough shitposting/image macros.  Srrrrsly.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well no I didn't mean That! I think birds are rather cute! Most of them. I have to admit tho, this fella aint up there in my cute list.



D'awww, he's so happy.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Guys, enough shitposting/image macros.  Srrrrsly.




But this is the Den. 89% of it is made up of shit posts and shit threads full of yet more shit posts...




Icarus615 said:


> D'awww, he's so happy.



It's scientific name is *Balaeniceps rex*, which kinda makes up for it having a funny face.

I mean, anything with Rex in it's specie class is just made of awesome.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

Current number of votes in the poll is 250.  I must upset this even number.

*votes bird*


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> But this is the Den. 89% of it is made up of shit posts and shit threads full of yet more shit posts...



All on a shit forum...god hates faf, but I hate god, therefore I continue to stay.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No prob. Just don't let it happen again or I'll cut off your...WHAT ARE YOU!?!



Pfft like you want to know


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Pfft like you want to know



I dunno. Your avatar is giving me a yiffy! xD


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I dunno. Your avatar is giving me a yiffy! xD



Ive never heard yiff used in that context...but now Im afraid :T


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Ive never heard yiff used in that context...but now Im afraid :T



You should be.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Seriously? 

Knock off the shitposting. 

Again.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Ravens.


----------



## Taekel (Jun 5, 2010)

I've said it many times before.
Alas, I'll say it again.

GOLDFISH SUCK. >:U


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Taekel said:


> I've said it many times before.
> Alas, I'll say it again.
> 
> GOLDFISH SUCK. >:U



Your avatar completes my avatar.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ravens.


I believe you forgot the "...are better than sparkledogs" part of that post.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

Mice. I don't find their mostly tiny bodies and ears very attractive.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Mice. I don't find their mostly tiny bodies and ears very attractive.



But they do taste good.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But they do taste good.



Maybe I'm missing out, then!


----------



## Tally (Jun 5, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Maybe I'm missing out, then!



You're not.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

Taekel said:


> I've said it many times before.
> Alas, I'll say it again.
> 
> GOLDFISH SUCK. >:U








you make fishy sad.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> you make fishy sad.


Is that a goldfish??


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Is that a goldfish??


it is.  It seems to be some awkward strand of the Googly-Eyed Goldfish...

which reminds me.. at walmart, they've a tank full of these.. but black, and I didn't notice, and then I saw them and every single fucking one was staring at me.  o-o  I jumped back and screamed... they are freaky.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> it is. It seems to be some awkward strand of the Googly-Eyed Goldfish...
> 
> which reminds me.. at walmart, they've a tank full of these.. but black, and I didn't notice, and then I saw them and every single fucking one was staring at me. o-o I jumped back and screamed... they are freaky.


I saw a tank of fish once at a doctor's office, and I figured it was pretty boring until I saw this really creepy eel just come out of nowhere and swim around before hiding into the ground of the tank.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I saw a tank of fish once at a doctor's office, and I figured it was pretty boring until I saw this really creepy eel just come out of nowhere and swim around before hiding into the ground of the tank.


It's jsut waiting for you to turn your back so it can *********


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2010)

Sparkle ravens.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sparkle ravens.


then it's not a raven.  Then it's a Bird of Paradise*.

*wiki it.  there's a whole shitload of them.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> then it's not a raven.  Then it's a Bird of Paradise*.
> 
> *wiki it.  there's a whole shitload of them.


pwnt


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> then it's not a raven.  Then it's a Bird of Paradise*.
> 
> *wiki it.  there's a whole shitload of them.



...how can no one be a Bird-of-Paradise? I demand that Icarus be this:






Hop hop!


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

I never said no one can be a bird of paradise... :/


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2010)

Sparkle ravens do not exist.

I refuse to accept this.


HAXX said:


> ...how can no one be a Bird-of-Paradise? I demand that Icarus be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-but...

It's so funny lookin...


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sparkle ravens do not exist.
> 
> I refuse to accept this.
> 
> ...



Do it. You know you want to.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sparkle ravens do not exist.
> 
> I refuse to accept this.
> 
> ...


be one of these?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3359/3525191722_9a4ce4347e.jpg


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

That is a weird-looking bird.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

fKING DRAGONS HOW DO THEY WORK

On a serious note i just dont find them attracted in a anthro way tho they can be cool when um cant explain


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Idiotic trolls.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

wut?


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> wut?


That bitch is TERRIFYING.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

It's like shit from The Ring man!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sparkle ravens do not exist.
> 
> I refuse to accept this.
> 
> ...



Dude...you can make it look bad ass.

Just sayin'.


----------



## shattercast (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the fandom, so I don't have enough experience with cliches to get sick of any one species, but throwing this out there:  I fucking hate opossums.  Holy crap, who invented those toothy little bastards?  They've got scary bulging eyes, razor sharp pointy teeth, ratty fur and a giant, prehensile rat's tail (rats are cool, though).  If I encountered an opossum furry, I don't think I'd be too kind.

Now I sound racist.  Is that racism?  Oh gosh this is what I get for being a newbie...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sparkle ravens do not exist.
> 
> I refuse to accept this.


Okay then. Ravens that look like they're covered in tar! ):<

Sparklefoxes look like they're covered in awesome..cuz they IS covered in awesome! *pours awsome on self*


----------



## Icky (Jun 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Dude...you can make it look bad ass.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Hmm...


MichaelFoster said:


> Okay then. Ravens that look like they're covered in tar! ):<
> 
> Sparklefoxes look like they're covered in awesome..cuz they IS covered in awesome! *pours awsome on self*


Black > sparkles.

ANYTHING > sparkles.


shattercast said:


> Now I sound racist.  Is that racism?  Oh gosh this is what I get for being a newbie...


Nah, it's not really racist, it's participating in the thread. 

Also are you that birdthing in your avatar?

You better be that bird thing in your avatar.

That is an awesome birdthing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Black > sparkles.
> 
> ANYTHING > sparkles.



Ugh. You sound like a very boring guy. Goth and stuff.


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

Sergals.

Being weird does not make you cool.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

I've grown to be very annoyed with cats, but only the females. It seems like most of them are weeaboos or annoying goths.


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've grown to be very annoyed with cats, but only the females. It seems like most of them are weeaboos or annoying goths.


Or both: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZd0XD6UvpA


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 6, 2010)

Winds said:


> Or both: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZd0XD6UvpA



my ears hurt after 10 seconds


----------



## IggyB (Jun 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> my ears hurt after 10 seconds


Hontou desu ka?


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Winds said:


> Or both: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZd0XD6UvpA



...

I think I just had an aneurysm.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 7, 2010)

Winds said:


> Or both: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZd0XD6UvpA



Ugh..she's ugly AND annoying. I hate anime people. They always act like it's their buisness to look at my Chinese food I bring to school. 
"Hey he's got le mein!"
"Yeah, it's our buisness cuz we worship Japanese cartoons!"


----------



## Eske (Jun 7, 2010)

I get a bit annoyed with anyone who insists on creating a fursona version of someone else's species/character from pop culture.  Lombaxes, Sergals, Sonic characters (god forbid).  

Be creative or don't, but stop taking other people's ideas.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 7, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I get a bit annoyed with anyone who insists on creating a fursona version of someone else's species/character from pop culture.  Lombaxes, Sergals, Sonic characters (god forbid).
> 
> Be creative or don't, but stop taking other people's ideas.



Well, technically, I doubt I would have come up with this entire fursona if it weren't for the idea of sparkledogs. 
And what are sergals? Are they from something?


----------



## Eske (Jun 7, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> And what are sergals? Are they from something?



Here, let me google that for you.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Here, let me google that for you.


And one of the first image results I get is porn. How charming.


----------



## Eske (Jun 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And one of the first image results I get is porn. How charming.



Considering the fact that apparently the females have _prehensile clitoral hoods_ (I honestly have no idea how the hell that's supposed to work)... it's not really that surprising.  :I


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't really hate any species, if i had to say which on I'd pick as my least favorite it'd be anything reptilian. I love reptiles themselves (I have a few) but anthro reptiles don't do it for me for some reason.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Jun 7, 2010)

Wolves, foxes and horses. Too many wolves and foxes (and they're s boring to draw xD) and Horse furries really scare me for some reason :S


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for not hating us kitties so much, guys! ^_^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Deadthemoo said:


> *Wolves*, foxes and horses. *Too many wolves* and foxes (and they're s boring to draw xD) and Horse furries really scare me for some reason :S


....ouch :<

I'm a wolf and I'm a very complex character.


----------



## Kipple (Jun 7, 2010)

Mammals. They are all pretty goofy looking.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 7, 2010)

horses are catching up, we might have a new most disliked species


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 8, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> ....ouch :<
> 
> I'm a wolf and I'm a very complex character.



You dont have to be different to be awesome. Wolves are designed to be righteous!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You dont have to be different to be awesome. Wolves are designed to be righteous!


Righteous? Really?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Righteous? Really?



Dude. I'm just bein mathmatical. Chill.


----------



## Veles (Jun 8, 2010)

Wolves. As the law of the internet says: everything popular sucks.:mrgreen:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, but the same people who think that don't care about looking good or being cool so..

I'm not a wolf but I have wolf friends and they're awesome. Plus, they're my drinking buddies (if I ever drink  )


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww people cant complain about slutty foxes xD They're really...interesting to talk to lol, when you can make them shut up about how large their cock is for 5 minutes. I said mice, just because, eh, dont see many, and the only one I saw wore diapers o.o


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> Aww people cant complain about slutty foxes xD They're really...interesting to talk to lol, when you can make them shut up about how large their cock is for 5 minutes. I said mice, just because, eh, dont see many, and the only one I saw wore diapers o.o


 
Mice don't last very long if I'm around.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats nice....x3


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> Thats nice....x3


 
Not so nice for the mouse though....


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 9, 2010)

You just implied that dragons (nerdy basement-dwelling stereotype) have bigger dicks than foxes (slutty gay guy)....how many girls have you picked up using nothing but the size of your dick?


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

But its good for me and you( I would assume). Its the circle of life, the mouse will get over it eventually...Or maybe not.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> But its good for me and you (I would assume).



Sure is.



			
				Akro said:
			
		

> Its the circle of life, the mouse will get over it eventually...Or maybe not.


 
It would serve it right for being so tasty.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Well Im a dragon, I cant exactly thrive on mice so I wouldnt know how they taste...Ill just take your word for it, all I know is that shrek eats mice too.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> Well Im a dragon, I cant exactly thrive on mice so I wouldnt know how they taste...Ill just take your word for it, all I know is that shrek eats mice too.


 
Wayne Rooney is weird.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wayne Rooney is weird.


 So are ze russians.
This isnt off topic at all.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> So are ze russians.
> This isnt off topic at all.


 
It's on topic, because Wayne Rooney looks like Shrek.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's on topic, because Wayne Rooney looks like Shrek.


 Oh, so Wayne Rooney is your least favorite species? 
What Im saying, of course it is.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> Oh, so Wayne Rooney is your least favorite species?
> What Im saying, of course it is.


 
Wayne Rooney is a primitive human-like primate (_Homo Sapiens Liverpudlius_).


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wayne Rooney is a primitive human-like primate (_Homo Sapiens Liverpudlius_).


 Interesting. Well I have to go to work for 7 hours at an arcade. Ill let you continue this stimulating conversation alone.


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jun 9, 2010)

Eek! how could you hate teh pwnys!?!?! Oh wait...yea I agree some of us are pricks..lmao


----------



## DemonicWeavile (Jun 9, 2010)

You people hate FOXES?
Eeeep.DX I love them.XD But eh, opinions opinions.
I hate horses. I don't know why. I don't find them furry-related and I don't like the animal itself LOL


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Birds
Birds
FUCKING BIRDS.
They don't even have proper genitals or anything! What the fuck is a cloaca?


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Birds
> Birds
> FUCKING BIRDS.
> They don't even have proper genitals or anything! What the fuck is a cloaca?


 It's both a reproductive system and a excretory system if Im correct. (I could be wrong)


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Birds
> Birds
> FUCKING BIRDS.
> They don't even have proper genitals or anything! What the fuck is a cloaca?



Agreed. Birds are easily the strangest and most impractical animals to make into anthros.

EDIT: I love how your only complaint is about their genitals and not any other of the massive impracticalities that any avian anthro would face.


----------



## ShreddingHusky (Jun 10, 2010)

i don't really like bears, because a majority of people that draw bears should not draw.
ever.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, the beak is messed up, too.
But how do birds 'do it'? Do they...divide or something?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 10, 2010)

I dislike_ Horse anthro porn
_


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Well, the beak is messed up, too.
> But how do birds 'do it'? Do they...divide or something?


 
Yes, of course they fucking divide, what the hell did you think they did?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> You people hate FOXES?
> Eeeep.DX I love them.XD But eh, opinions opinions.
> I hate horses. I don't know why. I don't find them furry-related and I don't like the animal itself LOL


 Your avatar reminds me, Pokeymans and Digimon should've been options as well.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy shit, the horses are almost as hated as the foxes...I never saw that coming cause there is almost no horse sona's that I've seen, I could probably count them on my hands :|
I still do believe the foxes deserve alot more hate though :V


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> Yes, of course they fucking divide, what the hell did you think they did?


 
Idunno, maybe like telepathically transmit DNA via laser sperm or something


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Holy shit, the horses are almost as hated as the foxes...I never saw that coming cause there is almost no horse sona's that I've seen, I could probably count them on my hands :|
> I still do believe the foxes deserve alot more hate though :V


 
I think Doberman's deserve the most hate of all :V.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think Doberman's deserve the most hate of all :V.



Aww I know I'm so awesome that I need my own category but how many doberman's have you seen here :V
This isn't about any individual person, most foxes suck balls...literally


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Aww I know I'm so awesome that I need my own category but how many doberman's have you seen here :V
> This isn't about any individual person, most foxes suck balls...literally


 
Most of the Doberman's (not just you) have a superiority complex that's larger than the moon.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Idunno, maybe like telepathically transmit DNA via laser sperm or something


 It's funny how confused you are over a lack of penis.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Most of the Doberman's (not just you) have a superiority complex that's larger than the moon.


 Sounds kind of like a certain extremist fox that I know of.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sounds kind of like a certain extremist fox that I know of.


 
You're more of an extremist. Go suck Bobby Sands' mummified dick.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Well, the beak is messed up, too.
> But how do birds 'do it'? Do they...divide or something?


 
please go back to second grade


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're more of an extremist. Go suck Bobby Sands' mummified dick.


 Who is Bobby Sands and how am I more of an extremist? I'm not the one suggesting that people should be put to death for no reason.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Well, the beak is messed up, too.
> But how do birds 'do it'? Do they...divide or something?


 
It's like pollination

except more direct and with less bees


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Most of the Doberman's (not just you) have a superiority complex that's larger than the moon.


 
So can you name me at least 3 that you know of :V
I do see a few doberman's with the attitude that they believe they are really sexy but I never heard or talked to
one that believes they are better than everyone else...that sounds like foxes and dragons if you ask me.

Also I don't believe I'm better than most, I just like to fuck with people here cause it's fun and you seem a little butt hurt right there...
just letting ya know.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> you seem a little butt hurt right there...
> just letting ya know.


 
he's just brotish


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So can you name me at least 3 that you know of :V
> I do see a few doberman's with the attitude that they believe they are really sexy but I never heard or talked to
> one that believes they are better than everyone else...that sounds like foxes and dragons if you ask me.


 
You're actually more tolerable than most of the Doberman's I've had the misfortune to bump into, I can't name any because I tried to forget them as quickly as possible.



			
				south syde said:
			
		

> Also I don't believe I'm better than most, I just like to fuck with people here cause it's fun and you seem a little butt hurt right there...
> just letting ya know.


 
By the way, your avatar looks oddly like a photograph of my grandmother taken in 1972, I think it's the perm, the eyes and the tits.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Who is Bobby Sands and how am I more of an extremist? I'm not the one suggesting that people should be put to death for no reason.


 
He was a terrorist who committed suicide. And I don't want to put people to death for 'no reason', they would be tried and sentenced in a court of law and the death sentance passed by a judge based upon on the decision of the jury, unlike what happened to their victims.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He was a terrorist who committed suicide. And I don't want to put people to death for 'no reason', they would be tried and sentenced in a court of law and the death sentance passed by a judge based upon on the decision of the jury, unlike what happened to their victims.


 Ok, I'll google it since your definition of terrorist includes Brazen and myself.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

shut up, tashkent

god damn


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, I'll google it since your definition of terrorist includes Brazen and myself.


 
Nah, you're just useful idiots, after a few years in a labour camp and some intensive re-education sessions you'd be released under police observation.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

final warning


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> please go back to second grade



I lol'd. 



Icky said:


> It's funny how confused you are over a lack of penis.


 
It's funny how sarcasm escapes you.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> It's funny how confused you are over a lack of penis.


 
Do they just, like, scissors?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, I'm googling now and BACK THE FUCK UP. This guy didn't even kill anyone. He was only arrested on charges of possessing firearms. 

This guy didn't kill himself, he died from a hunger strike after England violated the truce agreement that the IRA had with England. That's fucked up. They agreed to a truce because England promised special prisoner status and then took it away like the cockmunches they are. This guy led a hunger strike in order to try to get the agreement back, but England didn't give a fuck and let them starve to death. In a hilarious turn of events, this caused more people to join the IRA and fight for their freedom. England is responsible for everything that happens to them, that's fitting. 

Anyways, here are some of the things that they were hunger striking for. Things that England took away for no reason:



the right of free association with other prisoners, and to organise  educational and recreational pursuits;
the right to one visit, one letter and one parcel per week;
full restoration of remission lost through the protest.
Oh no. Those god damned TURRERISTS wanted to be able to associate with other prisoners and FUCKING LEARN THINGS. Everyone knows that learning is evil. Also, so are visits from loved ones. 

I'm glad you gave me the whole story unbiased, Tashkent. Saying he was a terrorist who killed himself is wayyyyyy off base.




TashkentFox said:


> Nah, you're just useful idiots, after a few  years in a labour camp and some intensive re-education sessions you'd be  released under police observation.


 What laws have we broken? Expressing a different opinion than yours?


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn horses raping everyon-oh wait. :U


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> final warning


banhimbanhimbanhimbanhim


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought terrorists never existed don't read the news often

ohwait it's a conspiracy!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're actually more tolerable than most of the Doberman's I've had the misfortune to bump into, I can't name any because I tried to forget them as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, your avatar looks oddly like a photograph of my grandmother taken in 1972, I think it's the perm, the eyes and the tits.


 
Well cause ratte said stop I won't further argue with you but yea you definitely are butthurt.
Aside from that, I do in-fact have a strong dislike with foxes but that doesn't mean that there aren't some that aren't annoying as all
hell and I wouldn't mind chatting with them and stuff, HAXX and HK might pretend like the stereotype but I know they are just
messing around and they are actually pretty cool, there are a few others like this as well but those type of foxes are rare as hell to find.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> OK, I'm googling now and BACK THE FUCK UP. This guy didn't even kill anyone. He was only arrested on charges of possessing firearms.
> 
> This guy didn't kill himself, he died from a hunger strike after England violated the truce agreement that the IRA had with England. That's fucked up. They agreed to a truce because England promised special prisoner status and then took it away like the cockmunches they are. This guy led a hunger strike in order to try to get the agreement back, but England didn't give a fuck and let them starve to death. In a hilarious turn of events, this caused more people to join the IRA and fight for their freedom. England is responsible for everything that happens to them, that's fitting.
> 
> ...



The world is better off without those bastards, I'm not even going to bother responding to each and every pathetic point you made because you're just a tool. If you can't do the time don't do the crime, Sands was perfectly aware that as a member of a proscribed terrorist organisation in possession of an illegal weapon that there was a very good chance that he would be arrested and imprisoned, so he killed himself while inside, like the coward he was.



			
				JashwaStalin said:
			
		

> What laws have we broken? Expressing a different opinion than yours?


 
Giving support to an outlawed terrorist organisation is a criminal offence.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Giving support to an outlawed terrorist organisation is a criminal offence.



Freedom of Speech much


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Do they just, like, scissors?


 
c'mere and I'll show you


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Freedom of Speech much :V


 
Freedom of speech does NOT give you the right to support the murder of innocent civillians by a rag-tag bunch of borderline psychotic paramilitaries.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

Tashkent, I swear to fucking god I'll put your sorry ass back on moderation if you keep refusing to fucking listen to my warnings.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

I was wondering why this thread had over 500 posts...now I know why

On topic: Mice are pretty straight


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was wondering why this thread had over 500 posts...now I know why
> 
> On topic: Mice are pretty straight



Good point seen no gay mouse porn


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm kinda surprised horses are that high, Horse fursonas always seemed kinda unique in the fandom.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Good point seen no gay mouse porn


 
You're not looking hard enough


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You're not looking hard enough


 
They were just all sodomised and eaten by the foxes.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was wondering why this thread had over 500 posts...now I know why
> 
> On topic: Mice are pretty straight


Wrong thread.

And stop tempting tashkent.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> And stop tempting tashkent.


 Yea I noticed that 

Still though, mice
Can't really hate them either


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 10, 2010)

All the drama just gone without warning D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Freedom of speech does NOT give you the right to support the murder of innocent civillians by a rag-tag bunch of borderline psychotic paramilitaries.


 Yes it does. Anyways, continue that in this thread. 


On topic: I hate foxes the most. They tend to be the most stereotypical and annoying.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 10, 2010)

In order of hate and rage, 1 being most hated:

1. Mice - with those beady little eyes and twitchy whiskers, always smiling, wearing glasses, and getting vored or unbirthed. Fuck mice. Oh, but much *<3* for rats.

2. Horses - this. Funny shaped heads with bulging googly eyes on the side, always drawn with huge "anatomically correct" gross cocks involved with a species of smaller stature. God damn it I hate their faces.

3. Kitties - usually some style derivative of the Lion King, and often big bad predators. Housecat 'sonas are hit n' miss: sometimes cool, sometimes fat.

4. Dragons - slightly less hated than kitties because I like reptiles. I used to be dragon, thus I hate myself. This 'sona is chosen by crazy people, power-tripping narcissists, and/or slutty art whores.

5. Wolves - I only like the gay wolves, the rest can die in a fire and yiff in hell.

6. Foxes - it amazes me how one particular species could get so much attention. Before the furry fandom, I never thought about foxes. They're kinda cute though. The day I realize fox furries are just as slutty in real life as in fantasy will probably make me dislike them.

7. Birds - feathers are fun, and cuddly. Folks who choose avians are rebels against the mammalian-biased establishment. For that they earn respect. Usually very colorful if not a "dark and mysterious" species like raven/crow. I like birds and don't have an irrational fear of them like most people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 10, 2010)

Syradact said:


> In order of hate and rage, 1 being most hated:
> 
> 2. Horses - this. Funny shaped heads with bulging googly eyes on the side, always drawn with huge "anatomically correct" gross cocks involved with a species of smaller stature. God damn it I hate their faces.



This for me, hit the nail square on the head!


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Syradact said:


> In order of hate and rage, 1 being most hated:
> 
> 5. Wolves - I only like the gay wolves, the rest can die in a fire and yiff in hell.


Well, looks like I'm on your good side then.


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn straight!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

ugh
horses

i hate real horses why would i not hate a horseMAN profoundly more

UGH!


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing..I've never even ran into someone that had anything bad to say about them, though I guess we're actually just 'secretly' hated..Should I be avoiding public?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 10, 2010)

My loves for foxes dies by the day.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

Syradact said:


> 7. Birds - feathers are fun, and cuddly. Folks who choose avians are rebels against the mammalian-biased establishment. For that they earn respect. Usually very colorful if not a "dark and mysterious" species like raven/crow. I like birds and don't have an irrational fear of them like most people.


<3

Not a rebel though, I just like birds.

I used to be into the whole "ooh lookit me I'm so dark and mysterious and DEATHHHH", but I've gotten rid of that quickly. I've actually been thinking about switching to a blue jay or sparrow sometime.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 10, 2010)

Everyone knows all cows are really horses in disguise. >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2010)

I rage on horses sometimes. They just _do not _look right anthro. Something about how the necks should look. Human necks just do not support a horse's head.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> <3
> 
> Not a rebel though, I just like birds.
> 
> I used to be into the whole "ooh lookit me I'm so dark and mysterious and DEATHHHH", but I've gotten rid of that quickly. I've actually been thinking about switching to a blue jay or sparrow sometime.



A blue jay??

...suits you. All cute until you open your mouth.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> A blue jay??
> 
> ...suits you. All cute until you open your mouth.


Yep, blue jays are dicks.

And they're still corvids, which are the coolest kind of birds ever.

But I like the house sparrow's plumage too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> Yep, blue jays are dicks.
> 
> And they're still corvids, which are the coolest kind of birds ever.
> 
> But I like the house sparrow's plumage too.


 
Blue Jay, now!


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

Ladybird said:


> I rage on horses sometimes. They just _do not _look right anthro. Something about how the necks should look. Human necks just do not support a horse's head.


That and the fact that a horse will split anyone it mates in half.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Blue Jay, now!


It's so ...disapproving.

I like it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> It's so ...disapproving.
> 
> I like it.


You are my: Favorite. Bird. Ever.

Something harsh!


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I like feline characters like a Sabertooth... but that's pretty much it. All other cats.. blegh. Especially house cats. I guess bigger cats are okay in general.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

Really, I'm the guy who dislikes the painfully overused species really.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Laser Jesus said:


> *Really*, I'm the guy who dislikes the painfully overused species *really*.


 Really?


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Really?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

I fucking hate any sort of reptile based fursona. They're smelly and scaly and they suck. :V


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I fucking hate any sort of reptile based fursona. They're smelly and scaly and they suck. :V


 
*smacks*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesie said:


> *smacks*



*Bloodshot_Eyes **Species: Horned lizard* Why did you hit me?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

Because I'm a bitch and and you're a bitch and that bitch needed a smack.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Because I'm a bitch and and you're a bitch and that bitch needed a smack.



What? O_O


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't even vote for the thing  dislike :> 
I don't like primates and specially, plain monkeys, chimps and gorilla's =/


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 12, 2010)

Why don't y'all like foxes. We aint never done anything too bad.


----------



## Astana (Jun 12, 2010)

Some foxes are annoying, but the dragons get my vote.


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Why don't y'all like foxes. We aint never done anything too bad.



I like foxes ^^


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 12, 2010)

I find it funny that middle ground is the best bet, dont go with anything way too common, but on the opposing spectrum dont pick something so unrealistic, made up, hybridized and sparkly or trying to be unique is all in vain... if you care about peoples opinions of you anyway


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 12, 2010)

Astana said:


> Some foxes are annoying, but the dragons get my vote.


Heh heh. Cool :3 


Girrominox said:


> I like foxes ^^


 Yush!


gdzeek said:


> I find it funny that middle ground is the best bet, dont go with anything way too common, but on the opposing spectrum dont pick something so unrealistic, made up, hybridized and sparkly or trying to be unique is all in vain... if you care about peoples opinions of you anyway


One can never have too much sparkle!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 12, 2010)

Agreed foxes are in my top 5 species


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Why don't y'all like foxes. We aint never done anything too bad.


 Because foxes are always either horny sluts, or in your case, annoying 12 year olds.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 12, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Agreed foxes are in my top 5 species


That you love the most?!  


Icky said:


> Because foxes are always either horny sluts, or in your case, annoying 12 year olds.


 
;^; Whatd I do?..


----------



## Astana (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> Because foxes are always either horny sluts, or in your case, annoying 12 year olds.


 
Which category does that guy with the Oswald Mosley avatar fall into? Because I've seen a lot of posters slagging him off.


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> ;^; Whatd I do?..


You act like an aspie 12 year old. You're fucking annoying and idiotic.


Astana said:


> Which category does that guy with the Oswald Mosley avatar fall into? Because I've seen a lot of posters slagging him off.


Tashkent is a special case, he's a stubborn jackass who has extremely misguided views and likes to eat small animals.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> You act like an aspie 12 year old. You're fucking annoying and idiotic.
> 
> Tashkent is a special case, he's a stubborn jackass who has extremely misguided views and likes to eat small animals.



Truer words have never been typed until now.


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Truer words have never been typed until now.


It's what I'm here for.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> It's what I'm here for.



If the this button was still here I'd constantly hit it for that post you did earlier.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 12, 2010)

how the heck did horses come so close to Foxes?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> how the heck did horses come so close to Foxes?



They just look awkward and when there is porn drawn of them they are always ramming their 10 foot dick into someone :\


----------



## Evanswift (Jun 12, 2010)

Dragons. For some reason the fandom just makes dragons unappealing and weird.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Evanswift said:


> Dragons. For some reason the fandom just makes dragons unappealing and weird.



There are some cool dragons and then you got the ones who think they are the biggest baddest thing to be ever created and
think they rule over everyone, those piss me off.  Also those types are also the ones with multiple fucking dicks and everything else D:


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 13, 2010)

Horses, dear god I don't see where they fit into this!


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree with the above post.....I find plenty of furry drawings and art attractive, but horses.......not really feeling the flow......maybe its because of their big heads in human size bodies. <~>


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> You act like an aspie 12 year old. You're fucking annoying and idiotic.


 Yeah k. Dude are you being serious? I don't even know you and I don't remember having any conversations with you. This is a forum guy, and you don't have to take this shit seriously. And If I wasn't trying to be so fucking happy half the time my species wouldn't be a sparklefox, it'd be more like a "wtf is wrong with furries". 
But seriously man, I can't stress to you enough that you should probably quit being such a dick. 



south syde dobe said:


> Truer words have never been typed until now.


 Wait, aren't you South Side Fox? What did I do to you besides make friends with you in the Texas Furs thread?


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They just look awkward and when there is porn drawn of them they are always ramming their 10 foot dick into someone :\


 
myea, like they can't been drawn with a normal porportion.
I've seen some Elephant art and they had a normal size, if ya compare it to the horse.
While elephants are way bigger then horse ~.~


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Girrominox said:


> myea, like they can't been drawn with a normal porportion.
> I've seen some Elephant art and they had a normal size, if ya compare it to the horse.
> While elephants are way bigger then horse ~.~



How do you know? Hmm? <.< Animal expert much? XD

I haven't seen elephant art anywhere but i agree that every time i see a drawing of a horse its either nudity or just plain showing off their package that their proud masters drew them with. v_v


----------



## Furr (Jun 13, 2010)

I just hate unoriginal charactersâ€¦


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

Can I say foxes are one of my top dislikes even though I am one?  The "horny, slutty foxes" give the minority of normal (if you can call any furry normal) foxes a bad name.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wait, aren't you South Side Fox? What did I do to you besides make friends with you in the Texas Furs thread?



I should of cropped the top thing he said out, I was talking about his bottom quote lol xD

Also I was him but I man up'd and became a better species ;3


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Can I say foxes are one of my top dislikes even though I am one?  The "horny, slutty foxes" give the minority of normal (if you can call any furry normal) foxes a bad name.


I love how every fucking fox says that they're in the "minority" of normal foxes.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah k. Dude are you being serious? I don't even know you and I don't remember having any conversations with you. This is a forum guy, and you don't have to take this shit seriously. And If I wasn't trying to be so fucking happy half the time my species wouldn't be a sparklefox, it'd be more like a "wtf is wrong with furries".
> But seriously man, I can't stress to you enough that you should probably quit being such a dick.
> 
> Wait, aren't you South Side Fox? What did I do to you besides make friends with you in the Texas Furs thread?


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE, lol dude dont respond to them, you're only making yourself look bad.



south syde dobe said:


> There are some cool dragons and then you got the ones who think they are the biggest baddest thing to be ever created and
> think they rule over everyone, those piss me off.  Also those types are also the ones with multiple fucking dicks and everything else D:


 Dude...have you seen me? I AM a fucking badass...But anyways, in all seriousness dragons are split in my opinion. There are those like you said, although generally they're to 'badass' to call themselves furries, they're to cool for that. I was like that until I was like ffff I need more friends XD


----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

Dolphin and Dingo.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Dude...have you seen me? I AM a fucking badass...But anyways, in all seriousness dragons are split in my opinion. There are those like you said, although generally they're to 'badass' to call themselves furries, they're to cool for that. I was like that until I was like ffff I need more friends XD


You call yourself badass, yet you joined the furry fandom because you don't have enough friends.

Hmm.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

Why don't you chill Icky.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> You call yourself badass, yet you joined the furry fandom because you don't have enough friends.
> 
> Hmm.


Well, enough friends that had anything in common with me. 



TranceFur said:


> Why don't you chill Icky.


Lol, if that kind of thing affected me, I would have killed myself years ago.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Well, enough friends that had anything in common with me.


So do something else that other people do? Join a club, play a sport, learn an instrument.


TranceFur said:


> Why don't you chill Icky.


why u so meen to him

bawwwwwwww


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> So do something else that other people do? Join a club, play a sport, learn an instrument.


 Ive played basketball for my school team for 3 years, Ive played clarinet (I LUV HARD LONG SHAFTS IN MY MOUTH lol) since 6th grade, and Im preparing for an all state audition next year, and Im in marching band. I have PLENTY of 'friends' I just dont relate to them much.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Icky
> 
> why u so meen to him
> 
> bawwwwwwww



I don't get it.  And i'm done for tonight, so don't bother replying.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Ive played basketball for my school team for 3 years, Ive played clarinet (I LUV HARD LONG SHAFTS IN MY MOUTH lol) since 6th grade, and Im preparing for an all state audition next year, and Im in marching band. I have PLENTY of 'friends' I just dont relate to them much.


Because they're not dragons on the inside, right?

And clarinet is for fags. 

Percussion.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> Because they're not dragons on the inside, right?
> 
> And clarinet is for fags.
> 
> Percussion.


 Lol dude, I wanted percussion but my mom went "FFFFF NO DRUMS IN MAH HOUSE"
Also, clarinet IS for fags. Any other points?

And no, not because they arent dragons, if that was the case why would I come to FA where the dragon population is like 10%?


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Lol dude, I wanted percussion but my mom went "FFFFF NO DRUMS IN MAH HOUSE"
> Also, clarinet IS for fags. Any other points?
> 
> And no, not because they arent dragons, if that was the case why would I come to FA where the dragon population is like 10%?


Ah, that sucks. Percussion's where it's at.

Anyway, way more of FA is dragons, you're just not looking hard enough.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> Ah, that sucks. Percussion's where it's at.
> 
> Anyway, way more of FA is dragons, you're just not looking hard enough.


 Eh, Well like I said, I didnt join just for the dragons anyway. I love most species  Plus this forum is full of douchebaggery that I love to see and add too lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky if you're going to be so fucking confrontation to everyone you had better just change your avatar to a hummingbird, do a line of coke, and carve a swastika into your chest.


----------



## chrest (Jun 14, 2010)

TishPug said:


> We all have the species we don't like, mine would be foxes, most of them are whores.



Most of them are whores, It pisses me off, im a fox, every time I meet someone they just end up thinking im a damned whore too, It's a load of crap. Anytime I meet someone online they wanna rp, in rl they wanna fuck, hate foxes.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

horses are almost tied with foxes and all is right with the world


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 14, 2010)

I was going to pick horses, but I decided for Dragons instead if only because in my experience alot of them claim to be actually in love with game characters and cartoons more.

Oh what's not to like about Spyro? He's well hung and beautiful and smart and intelligent... and FICTIONAL you're not going to marry him get over it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I should of cropped the top thing he said out, I was talking about his bottom quote lol xD
> 
> Also I was him but I man up'd and became a better species ;3


 
Its cool bro.
 lol I man up'd too. I used to be like a dire wolf/German shepherd hybrid thing and now I'm a sparklefox. Life is so much better when you're manly.



Akro said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE, lol dude dont respond to them, you're only making yourself look bad.


 
How can I stop when I'm so maaaaadd!! D:<<<


Icky said:


> Because they're not dragons on the inside, right?
> 
> And clarinet is for fags.
> Percussion.


 Fuck that.
Guitar.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> horses are almost tied with foxes and all is right with the world


 
haha wow, I dont think anyone saw that coming


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Its cool bro.
> lol I man up'd too. I used to be like a dire wolf/German shepherd hybrid thing and now I'm a sparklefox. Life is so much better when you're manly.



True but um yea sparklefox <.<;


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> I was going to pick horses, but I decided for Dragons instead if only because in my experience *alot of them claim to be actually in love with game characters and cartoons more.*
> 
> Oh *what's not to like about Spyro? *He's well hung and beautiful and smart and intelligent... and FICTIONAL you're not going to marry him get over it.


 Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Spyro is da shit, brother!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> True but um yea sparklefox <.<;


 
Dude I'm jk'n with ya. But yeah, if I have a fursona it's gonna have colours that hurt your eyes and it's gonna spit rainbow acid. :/
Have you seen him? He's crazy awesome.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Spyro is da shit, brother!


 Cynders hotter.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Cynders hotter.



Sorry, emos are not my type. Nu uh


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Dude I'm jk'n with ya. But yeah, if I have a fursona it's gonna have colours that hurt your eyes and it's gonna spit rainbow acid. :/
> Have you seen him? He's crazy awesome.



I got a friend who's sona has a long as tongue dripping in acid xD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Cynders hotter.


 NO, WE ALREADY HAVE ONE CYNDER FANTARD TOO MANY ON THIS BOARD


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I got a friend who's sona has a long as tongue dripping in acid xD


 Yeah that's cool. Mine's glow-in-the-dark. 



Lemoncholic said:


> I was going to pick horses, but I decided for Dragons instead if only because in my experience alot of them claim to be actually in love with game characters and cartoons more.
> 
> Oh what's not to like about Spyro? He's well hung and beautiful and smart and intelligent... and FICTIONAL you're not going to marry him get over it.


 
Tell that to my wife, Krystal. :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah that's pretty cool. As you can see, there's nothing too special about my tongue.



Lol but I remember the actual pic you got that from, it was epic


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol but I remember the actual pic you got that from, it was epic


 
I don't. I found it on google. Lol But it's close enough.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't. I found it on google. Lol But it's close enough.




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1605791/


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1605791/


 
Holy shit! Renard Queenston commented on it. That IS epic!

And I lol'd. I already knew the joke cos I got it from a gif with three pictures.
"oh no"
"I have no thumbs!"
"*my avatar* "


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Holy shit! Renard Queenston commented on it. That IS epic!
> 
> And I lol'd. I already knew the joke cos I got it from a gif with three pictures.
> "oh no"
> ...


 
Lol yea, it's one of the most epic pics to be ever created


----------



## Dan. (Jun 14, 2010)

Horses, I had never seen a creature so ugly in my life.
_I now expect a lot of fox comments_


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Horses, I had never seen a creature so ugly in my life.
> _I now expect a lot of fox comments_


 
What?! Horses are beautiful.......just not in human bodies.........<:3


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxes are sexy in any form


----------



## Dan. (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> What?! Horses are beautiful.......just not in human bodies.........<:3



I meant anthro horses, I don't have a problem with normal ones.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akro
> 
> Foxes are sexy in any form.



Agreed



> originally posted by Dan
> 
> I meant anthro horses, i dont have a problem with normal ones.



Anthro horses make me want to...        ...I was going to put something clever, but I've got nothing.  There are no words to describe my hatred of them.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

There's no option for those of us who love all creatures?  ;P.  I'm a lover, not a fighter!!


----------



## Tally (Jun 15, 2010)

Kobu said:


> There's no option for those of us who love all creatures?  ;P.  I'm a lover, not a fighter!!


 
If only you had come a few weeks ago... Now I'm taken. =/


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm taken as well unfortunately.  Life is so cruel.  <3.


----------



## Riv (Jun 15, 2010)

I had to go with dragons. No offense, and I don't "hate" anyone, per se, but if I had to choose the one I liked the least, that would be it.

But... I mean... Dragons? Those aren't even a thing. wtf?

Also, I'm confused about the fox=whore thing, all I ever see is non-foxes talking about how all foxes are whores, and foxes talking about how they're not whores. I feel like I'm missing something obvious...


----------



## Tally (Jun 15, 2010)

Riv said:


> Also, I'm confused about the fox=whore thing, all I ever see is non-foxes talking about how all foxes are whores, and foxes talking about how they're not whores. I feel like I'm missing something obvious...



Want to yiff? You can take top, not in my fox nature to have it.

I'm sure my constant fox jokes don't help in getting the [correct] stereotype removed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate whatever Whitenoise is.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I hate whatever Whitenoise is.


 Right now he's a bear


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Right now he's a bear



People can change their species? <.<

Shapeshifter.......


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jun 15, 2010)

Wolves.

Fuck off, I don't want to see any more wolves god damn. What's worse is that half of them are like I AM A WOLF ON THE INSIDE and/or otherkin so you get a bunch of batshit otherkin that apparently are all wolves (and dragons but those are hot >:V)

naahg. Why is there like, no cow otherkin. OR SOMETHING I DUNNO. WHY IS THERE NO DINOSAUR OTHERKIN.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

DarkMettaur said:


> Wolves.
> 
> Fuck off, I don't want to see any more wolves god damn. What's worse is that half of them are like I AM A WOLF ON THE INSIDE and/or otherkin so you get a bunch of batshit otherkin that apparently are all wolves (and dragons but those are hot >:V)
> 
> naahg. Why is there like, no cow otherkin. OR SOMETHING I DUNNO. WHY IS THERE NO DINOSAUR OTHERKIN.



Don't hate.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 15, 2010)

DarkMettaur said:


> Wolves.
> 
> Fuck off, I don't want to see any more wolves god damn. What's worse is that half of them are like I AM A WOLF ON THE INSIDE and/or otherkin so you get a bunch of batshit otherkin that apparently are all wolves (and dragons but those are hot >:V)
> 
> naahg. Why is there like, no cow otherkin. OR SOMETHING I DUNNO. WHY IS THERE NO DINOSAUR OTHERKIN.


Dude my girlfriends a wolf. Not a cow.  


WillowWulf said:


> Right now he's a bear


 Hes a leather cheerio. :/


----------



## Icky (Jun 15, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Don't hate.


That's the point of the damn thread.

Don't be a wolf then.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 15, 2010)

Icky said:


> That's the point of the damn thread.
> 
> Don't be a wolf then.


 Yeah, well tell your kin to stop crappin on my car!


----------



## Icky (Jun 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, well tell your kin to stop crappin on my car!


Stop provoking them with your stupidity.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate all of you...


 
Only makes us want you more ~


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 15, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Only makes us want you more ~


 
its true, but furries always want you more


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 16, 2010)

Icky said:


> Stop provoking them with your stupidity.


 Your asswadery serves as an embarrassment to all house sparrows. Also, I'm tellin my girlfriend you said you don't like wolves and she's gonna beat you up! >


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Your asswadery serves as an embarrassment to all house sparrows. Also, I'm tellin my girlfriend you said you don't like wolves and she's gonna beat you up! >


1) Raven.
2) asswadery wat
3) Hah, what girlfriend?
4) Your entire post proves my point in my post above.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 16, 2010)

Icky said:


> 1) Raven.
> 2) asswadery wat
> 3) Hah, what girlfriend?
> 4) Your entire post proves my point in my post above.


 1) How the hell am I supposed to know?
2)http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/#define?term=asswad
3)http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/1bf397db.jpg
4) I am rubber you are glue! >


----------



## uryu788 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate all of you...


 
This


----------



## Zhael (Jun 16, 2010)

Are black people still considered animals?

I KEED.


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 1) How the hell am I supposed to know?
> 2)http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/#define?term=asswad
> 3)http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/1bf397db.jpg
> 4) I am rubber you are glue! >


1) I don't know, maybe look at my bio or my FA or anything about me.
2) Oh, UD bullshit, okay.
3)Ok, I'll be waiting.
4) Way to prove my point. Again.


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 16, 2010)

I had to vote horse, assuming this is about anthro species.
Regular horses are wonderful animals, but every time I see someone is an anthro horse, they tend to be hyper-masculine and likely are compensating for something. Some are pretty decent folks with a genuine love for the animal, though.


----------



## virus (Jun 16, 2010)

You know when you blank out and your brain just randomly swirls around random shit in your head that really doesn't mean anything? Yeah thats what this thread is.. holy shit I can't even read it anymore. I mean honestly people. *Its all nonsense!* Seriously...


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 16, 2010)

PIKEMEN

THOSE BLASTED PIKEMEN!


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't remeber what I said... so, dragons. They are just mean and have bad breath.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I can't remeber what I said... so, dragons. They are just mean and have bad breath.



You know, I never thought of that :O


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate flamingos. Why? I don't know. I just do.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know, I never thought of that :O


 
How can you never thought of that? It's plainly obvious with any dragon that you meet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> How can you never thought of that? It's plainly obvious with any dragon that you meet.



I never really meet them :\


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 16, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Are black people still considered animals?
> 
> I KEED.


Yeah, I hate apes too. Haha.


Icky said:


> 1) I don't know, maybe look at my bio or my FA or anything about me.
> 2) Oh, UD bullshit, okay.
> 3)Ok, I'll be waiting.
> 4) Way to prove my point. Again.


1) Im lazy and that's what the "species: " thing is for anyway!
2) Its the truth!! D:< 
3) For what?
4) Im jk'n! Leave me alooone!! DX


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I hate whatever Whitenoise is.


 
He's a :V face.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, normal foxes I like. Yiff yiff and all that. But I hate "fennec foxes." They creep me out for some reason. Big ears and tiny snout/face, something about it just...*shudders*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Horses and fockses are almost tied...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Horses and foxes are almost tied...



Fixed.


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 17, 2010)

Hate is a powerful word, It can destroy and rally even the most innocent of people. I hate nothing because with hate comes violence and with violence come danger and with danger comes fear and with fear cause misery. I am a very peaceful person.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fixed.


 >[
Intentional spelling was intentional.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> >[
> Intentional spelling was intentional.


 Everyone knew this but Randy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

Dont really hate any of them.
Tho I do find one type annoying. Not all are like this but the ones who choose human instead of a animal.


----------



## Squeak (Jun 17, 2010)

Horses. DO NOT WANT!

edit: tieing vote


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not too fond of the whole... otter thing.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

What's there to hate about otters? ;3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> What's there to hate about otters? ;3


 
They're trigger-happy.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They're trigger-happy.


 
OMG......What?! <;O


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if I can change my answer to sparkledogs. In fact, I think that should have been on the poll, it would have dominated all the other choices.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 17, 2010)

As for my opinion on species I hate:

DESTROY ALL DRAGONS!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

N106 said:


> As for my opinion on species I hate:
> 
> DESTROY ALL DRAGONS!



But I love tacos.

It's not my fault they taste so good....


----------



## Trance (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry, double post.   ;(


----------



## Trance (Jun 17, 2010)

Come on, vote horses.  What's not to like about Foxes?  Oh, shit did i really 
just say that...
(Especially blue ones)


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 18, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Come on, vote horses.  What's not to like about Foxes?  Oh, shit did i really
> just say that...
> (Especially blue ones)


 -_-


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Come on, vote horses.  What's not to like about Foxes?  Oh, shit did i really
> just say that...
> (Especially blue ones)


Lol Stop it! You're makin me murr! :3



Wyldfyre said:


> -_-


 Who did your sig, man?


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

> Stop it! You're makin me murr!  :3




lul...  
Yiff yiff!


----------



## Adelin (Jun 19, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> lul...
> Yiff yiff!


 
Uhhh lol?

Anyway.....judging from the poll.....foxes and horses are tied up........;P interesting.


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by Adelin
> 
> Uhhh lol?



phht... Don't mind me.  0.o

just screwin' around.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Who did your sig, man?


One of Strype's works.


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 19, 2010)

Why horses?
If you draw a horse with different shape than the usual fashion (omg, muscled!), everyone will hate you.
Another species are mices and caterpillars


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, horses are winning!
  Well, then again, winning this poll pretty much constitutes their failure...

My strategy has worked.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> One of Strype's works.


 His name is Dave Ferris? Like the band? Save Ferris?


TranceFur said:


> lul...
> Yiff yiff!


 Dude. We're the reason people don't like foxes.
Now, are you dom or sub?


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by MichaelFoster
> 
> Dude.  We're the reason people don't like foxes.  Now, are you dom or sub?


The "yiff yiff" thing wasn't serious you know.  Just making fun of whorey foxes.
Wats this "dom or sub" you're asking about?


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

Everybody hates horses more now!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Something tells me that everyone who voted for horses are foxes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

ProfessorBellom said:


> Hate is a powerful word, It can destroy and rally even the most innocent of people. I hate nothing because with hate comes violence and with violence come danger and with danger comes fear and with fear cause misery. I am a very peaceful person.


 

But war is awesome, you get to kill people and it's not against the law ;D


Syradact said:


> Everyone knew this but Randy.


That's our Randy :V



TranceFur said:


> Come on, vote horses. What's not to like about Foxes? Oh, shit did i really
> just say that...
> (Especially blue ones)


Foxes suck...quite literally


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh...I didn't think of that....it would make sense...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Also foxes are the seeds of the devil :V


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also foxes are the seeds of the devil :V


 
Says the guy with the though looking avy.... ;D



TranceFur said:


> Yes, horses are winning!
> Well, then again, winning this poll pretty much constitutes their  failure...
> 
> My strategy has worked.



There's still a possibility foxes will fail. ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Says the guy with the though looking avy.... ;D


Just cause something is tough doesn't mean it is evil :V


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by South Syde Dobe
> 
> foxes suck...quite literally



HEY!  BE NICE!!!     

Jk...  I've learnt to not expect too much from FAF these past couple weeks.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just cause something is tough doesn't mean it is evil :V


It doesn't even look that tough. He looks like somebody from Jersey Shore. Lol 


TranceFur said:


> HEY!  BE NICE!!!
> 
> Jk...  I've learnt to not expect too much from FAF these past couple weeks.


They're not nearly as fun as most furries I meet. Facebook furries think I'm funny as hell and Fur-Piled forum furries think I'm hot, but FAF furries (or whatever they are) think Im immature. Or, most do. 

fuckin douchebags.. >_>


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Something tells me that everyone who voted for horses are foxes.


 
I voted foxes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It doesn't even look that tough. He looks like somebody from Jersey Shore. Lol
> 
> They're not nearly as fun as most furries I meet. Facebook furries think I'm funny as hell and Fur-Piled forum furries think I'm hot, but FAF furries (or whatever they are) think Im immature. Or, most do.
> 
> fuckin douchebags.. >_>


I don't think one of the biggest social networking sites in the world is a credible source, because bigger sites attract more retards who haven't been exposed to proper comedy.

And having people saying you're hot on a furry forum isn't a big accomplishment either, because they will fuck anything to make themselves feel less ronery.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't think one of the biggest social networking sites in the world is a credible source, because bigger sites attract more retards who haven't been exposed to proper comedy.


 If you're suggesting that people on here are funny..well let's not talk about that. 
I guess it depends on your sense of humor. I think Hot Rod is hilarious. 



> And having people saying you're hot on a furry forum isn't a big accomplishment either, because they will fuck anything to make themselves feel less ronery.


 Yeah. It's creepy when someone says you're hot and they turn out to be some creepy fat 30-year old. But there were some nice looking people on there. Like, two.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

Horses.

They're always overcompensating for something. :|


----------



## Riv (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, this is the start of an unprecedented new age for foxes; we're finally less hated than horses. I think we should have a party, and now work to get one of our kind into furry congress.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 21, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!
Horses are now officially more hated than foxes :V


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

Why would people hate foxes at all though 3: They're so cute and cuddle and i just wanna snuggle them x333 Oh god not again


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> If you're suggesting that people on here are funny..well let's not talk about that.
> I guess it depends on your sense of humor. I think Hot Rod is hilarious.


I personally never said they're funny, because for the most part I don't find them to be funny. But I will say that they're funnier than you.


MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah. It's creepy when someone says you're hot and they turn out to be some creepy fat 30-year old. But there were some nice looking people on there. *Like, two*.


 roflmao wut


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I personally never said they're funny, because for the most part I don't find them to be funny. But I will say that they're funnier than you.


 Oh wow. *cough* I mean, yeah. I suppose I don't ever try to be funny on faf...ever. Huh..I've never been funny on here. Just kinda..sensitive and..laid back..and angry!!!



> roflmao wut


 Yeh. Don't tell me you didn't know I was a big ol faggot??


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeh. Don't tell me you didn't know I was a big ol faggot??


 It's not that, it's the fact that the whole forum only had two "nice-looking people" who think you're hot and that's apparently enough to make you brag about it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It's not that, it's the fact that the whole forum only had two "nice-looking people" who think you're hot and that's apparently enough to make you brag about it.


 No, I meant that I thought two people looked good. The whole damn forum thought I was something. And I'm not bragging about it, I'm just saying it's better than how I'm treated on this forum.


----------



## Marley (Jun 22, 2010)

Horses, but that's probably because I don't like them IRL either. Too skittish, too big, too likely to kick me in the face.

(I've ridden them before, though, and that was pretty cool...)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

Horsecocks :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Horsecocks :V


 Wolfsacks :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

I dislike dragons.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 24, 2010)

Fugly Horses are still in the lead...


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Dan*
> 
> Fugly Horses are still in the lead...


Good.

Also:  yay, 100th post!


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

Marley said:


> Horses, but that's probably because I don't like them IRL either. Too skittish, too big, too likely to kick me in the face.
> 
> (I've ridden them before, though, and that was pretty cool...)



>.< *sigh horses are sweet IRL just not in anthro mode.......They fall in love with you once you give them apples. ;D


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 24, 2010)

Adelin said:


> >.< *sigh horses are sweet IRL just not in anthro mode.......They fall in love with you once you give them apples. ;D


 Not like dogs do.


----------



## Strayer (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't specifically hate any particular species, because that would be ignorant, but I can tell you I don't find reptilian or equine characters attractive.  I tend to ignore them in RP settings... Mostly because I figure half the people who are horses are only horses for one particular reason... And sorry, I just have never felt the need to curl up with a reptile.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 25, 2010)

Bears and birds. Neither are at all good looking.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

As WillowWulf said, but different.

Foxes that aren't me.


----------



## Icky (Jun 26, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Bears and birds. Neither are at all good looking.


Well then.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Horses are more hated. Odd. Yet slightly relieving.


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

FAF...I am disappoint. I come into this thread eagerly awaiting my chance to make fun of foxes, only to see that, for whatever reason, _horses_ have taken the lead!


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

I know, right? We're not hated enough.


----------



## Icky (Jun 26, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> FAF...I am disappoint. I come into this thread eagerly awaiting my chance to make fun of foxes, only to see that, for whatever reason, _horses_ have taken the lead!


All the foxes voted for horses because they're jealous of horse's huge penises


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 26, 2010)

Icky said:


> All the foxes voted for horses because they're jealous of horse's huge penises


 
You know what they say: "You don't need a porsche when you're hung like a horse."


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

This is rather immature, but I lol'd when I saw that the foxes had _69_ votes.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This is rather immature, but I lol'd when I saw that the foxes had _OVER NINE THOUSAND_ votes.


 
Cough. Fix'd.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 26, 2010)

Horses. They aren't that viscous or cool enough. They just have that long hair-like mane and tail, and that's it. Unlike other species like wolves, fox, lions, etc. have fangs and claws.

Oh, and I guess other herbivores count as my least fav species. Like, deers, and mousses.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 26, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This is rather immature, but I lol'd when I saw that the foxes had _69_ votes.


 That's foxes alright.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> That's foxes alright.


 It's destiny for us to be sexy. yup


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's destiny for us to be sexy. yup


 No.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


 
Yup.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yup.


Prove it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Prove it.












bitchnigga.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> bitchnigga.


 Whoever that is looks like a total douche.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Whoever that is looks like a total douche.


 Why? Why do people say that?!! DX


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Why? Why do people say that?!! DX


 Because you (I assume that's you) look like a douche.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because you (I assume that's you) look like a douche.


 
Well..I'm in an emo band..and I'm wearing a slayer shirt on the bottom one..so I don't think I can be a douche. How do I look like a douche? Track jacket?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well..I'm in an emo band..and I'm wearing a slayer shirt on the bottom one..so I don't think I can be a douche. How do I look like a douche? Track jacket?


 Everything.

Like literally everything.

There is nothing not douchy about you, except the slayer shirt.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everything.
> 
> Like literally everything.
> 
> There is nothing not douchy about you, except the slayer shirt.


 How bout the blue hair?


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd hate to interrupt your faggot war, but I'd like to contribute to the thread.

I haven't been here too long, but every Lombax I see seems to be the exact same stereotypical whore with nothing but sparkles and buttsex to talk about. I vote for them
*awaits the flames*


----------



## Machine (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> I'd hate to interrupt your faggot war, but I'd like to contribute to the thread.
> 
> I haven't been here too long, but every Lombax I see seems to be the exact same stereotypical whore with nothing but sparkles and buttsex to talk about. I vote for them
> *awaits the flames*


I'm pretty sure sparkles and buttsex is a topic spread all over the furry community, not just lombaxes.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> sparkles


like...sparklefox sparkles..?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How bout the blue hair?


 Fucking terrible.


LupineStorm said:


> I'd hate to interrupt your faggot war, but I'd like to contribute to the thread.
> 
> I haven't been here too long, but every Lombax I see seems to be the exact same stereotypical whore with nothing but sparkles and buttsex to talk about. I vote for them
> *awaits the flames*



I am not a faggot though, so therefore I win this war.


----------



## Machine (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> like...sparklefox sparkles..?


Sparkledog sparkles.


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I'm pretty sure sparkles and buttsex is a topic spread all over the furry community, not just lombaxes.


You're correct, but some of us have some other stuff to talk about as well


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Sparkledog sparkles.


Oh murr...in fact, murr x 10! 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Fucking terrible.


What kind of terrible?




> I am not a faggot though, so therefore I win this war.


 wish I could say the same about myself.
Oh wait!


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh murr...in fact, murr x 10!
> What kind of terrible?
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you get off to posting pictures of yourself?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you get off to posting pictures of yourself?


 No. I get off to furry porn and my girlfriend. And my girlfriend looking at furry porn. :/


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

Our friend MichaelFoster here is the exact reason I was afraid to join this forum >.>... luckily he's one of the only ones though.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> Our friend MichaelFoster here is the exact reason I was afraid to join this forum >.>... luckily he's one of the only ones though.


 Yeah he's pretty much one of the worst people here.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> Our friend MichaelFoster here is the exact reason I was afraid to join this forum >.>... luckily he's one of the only ones though.


 Hey buddy! Wanna sext?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Hey buddy! Wanna sext?


 I liek totally doez!


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Hey buddy! Wanna sext?


 Not on your life, sport.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

Ow.

My eyes.

What the fuck...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ow.
> 
> My eyes.
> 
> What the fuck...


Oh goodness me! That's not the picture I was gonna sen...sext you. That's just some of my furry porn. :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> *image that makes me want to kill myself*


 JESUS CHRIST WHY!!!???!!!?!!?!?!
It feels like my eyes have been violated.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh goodness me! That's not the picture I was gonna sen...sext you. That's just some of my furry porn. :V


 Dude you're creepy.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> JESUS CHRIST WHY!!!???!!!?!!?!?!
> It feels like my eyes have been violated.


 Jesus didn't do it. I did!!


Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude you're creepy.


 Dude I'm 16.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Dude I'm 16.


 You are the creepiest 16 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> You are the creepiest 16 year old I've ever seen.


 [this]

And being 16 is no excuse, I wasn't like that when I was 16.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> You are the creepiest 16 year old I've ever seen.


 How do I look creepy? Lol


Heckler & Koch said:


> [this]
> 
> And being 16 is no excuse, I wasn't like that when I was 16.


 I lol'd. I promise neither of those men are me. I googled "stereotypical furfag" and got that! XD


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How do I look creepy? Lol
> I lol'd. I promise neither of those men are me. I googled "stereotypical furfag" and got that! XD


 Everything about you is creepy and facepalm worthy.

Stop posting.


----------



## Bando (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How do I look creepy? Lol
> I lol'd. I promise neither of those men are me. I googled "stereotypical furfag" and got that! XD


 
I don't know what google you're using. I got this:


----------



## Enwon (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How do I look creepy? Lol


 I didn't say you look creepy.  I said that you _are_ creepy.  One does not have to look like an ignorant southerner to be racist.  You are creepy for posting that gay image I saw above.  
And, tip of advice: If Heckler & Koch says that you are creepy, he is usually right.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I didn't say you look creepy.  I said that you _are_ creepy.  One does not have to look like an ignorant southerner to be racist.  You are creepy for posting that gay image I saw above.
> And, tip of advice: If Heckler & Koch says that you are creepy, he is usually right.


I thought I was creepy for sacrificing goats, but I can also accept being creepy for posting a gay image on a furry forum.  


Heckler & Koch said:


> Everything about you is creepy and facepalm worthy.
> 
> Stop posting.


NotififacepalmyoufirstHYEAAHH!!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> bitchnigga.


You were told to "prove it", yet you didn't prove shit, durrhurr.



N106 said:


> JESUS CHRIST WHY!!!???!!!?!!?!?!
> It feels like my eyes have been violated.


 Why can't you furriers make up your mind already? Cub porn makes your eyes bleed, furry porn in general makes your eyes bleed, and now a pircture of two normal hairy guys sucking nipples makes you uncomfortable? You guys are a buncha pussies.


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why can't you furriers make up your mind already? Cub porn makes your eyes bleed, furry porn in general makes your eyes bleed, and now a pircture of two normal hairy guys sucking nipples makes you uncomfortable? You guys are a buncha pussies.


 
My eyes never bleed, guess I can't be a pussy.

But really, cub porn is sick. Furry porn, not really interested. And as for the guys... the fuck?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You were told to "prove it", yet you didn't prove shit, durrhurr.


 Are you saying I have to show that all the other foxes are sexy too? 3 down, infinity to go!


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

:cry:id say birds cause usaually they say scary things when i talk to them


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

just read all the other stuff and all i can say is wtf


----------



## Machine (Jun 28, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> just read all the other stuff and all i can say is wtf


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Dan. (Jun 28, 2010)

What are you blithering on about?


----------



## Machine (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> What are you blithering on about?


The world may never know.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> What are you blithering on about?


 Who knows


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> What are you blithering on about?


 
Hot pockets. We are talking about hot pockets...right?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 28, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> :cry:id say birds cause usaually they say scary things when i talk to them


 Hey you. Yeah _you_.
.
.
.
Why don't you make like a tree, and get outta here.

**CAW!**


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> :cry:id say birds cause usaually they say scary things when i talk to them



I'd say WTF to this post. Last time I checked most birds are inescapable of speech.


----------



## Riv (Jun 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd say WTF to this post. Last time I checked most birds are inescapable of speech.


 
You mean you've never tried being schizophrenic? Dude, it's way fun; real horrorshow stuff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2010)

Riv said:


> You mean you've never tried being schizophrenic? Dude, it's way fun; real horrorshow stuff.



No I haven't. My brain functions normally.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No I haven't. My brain functions normally.


 You're a furry. You're posting on a furry forum. <This contradicts this^


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You're a furry. You're posting on a furry forum. <This contradicts this^


 
this thises this^


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Why am I not surprised?



probably cause its what you said too. i think foster is stoop stoop stoopid


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

I find most mice to be weird looking and completely unattractive. So. My vote goes to mice.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

i hate to say i dont "hate" them, but horse anthros creep me the fuck out for some reason. i have seen very few, if not, NO good looking (not sexually either) horse anthros that dont look creepy as shit. for some reason horse fursuits dont bother me though.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Hey you. Yeah _you_.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


there they just did that thing again!!! did you see it!?


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> there they just did that thing again!!! did you see it!?


See what? That baby flying across the country on a rocket-propelled swivel chair?


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd say WTF to this post. Last time I checked most birds are inescapable of speech.


id say wtf to your face cause thats what it would make me say


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> id say wtf to your face cause thats what it would make me say


u mad?


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> See what? That baby flying across the country on a rocket-propelled swivel chair?


no! the fucking birds


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> no! the fucking birds


I like birds. :[


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan. said:


> What are you blithering on about?



do you have any idea of how funny that word is


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I like birds. :[


oh ok


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> do you have any idea of how funny that word is


It's just as funny as "flabbergasted".


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It's just as funny as "flabbergasted".


 
my favorite word is MASTICATE! lolololololol


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> my favorite word is MASTICATE lolololololol


My favorite word is...I do not know. There are just too many words.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Has to be the damned wolves

They are so numerous


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

omg wtf is your avatar!


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Has to be the damned wolves
> 
> They are so numerous


youre not gonna kill me are you


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> omg wtf is your avatar!


It came from a music video. It's some sort of weird worm thing that crawls out of a digital skeleton's eyeball...or something.

He has a twin who is blue that comes out of the other eye.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It came from a music video. It's some sort of weird worm thing that crawls out of a digital skeleton's eyeball...or something.
> 
> He has a twin who is blue that comes out of the other eye.



not worried about that anymore, just the bird


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> not worried about that anymore, just the bird


M'kay.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> M'kay.



you should blast it with piss


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Foxes.

Take that, you off topicing fucktards.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> Foxes.


You're a self-hating fox, Tally?


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> You're a self-hating fox, Tally?


 
Yes, those foxes are all fags and sluts.


----------

